# European Tour Fantasy League 2015



## Farneyman (Jan 6, 2015)

The tour starts on Thursday so if anyone is interested in joining feel free.

League name: GM 2015
PIN: 7384

Happy picking and dropping 

PS If someone has already started a GM league could you message me the PIN and ignore this!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 6, 2015)

Joined. Dan's Destroyers.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm in....

Don't let Birchy join this year - Pleeeeease!!!!!!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 6, 2015)

Helps add a wee bit of interest to the golf


----------



## Wayman (Jan 6, 2015)

I'll join tomorrow when I'm on the computer. Difficult to sort out on iPhone


----------



## adiemel (Jan 6, 2015)

I will be joining tomorrow


----------



## Siren (Jan 6, 2015)

Joined Rorysnewoldclubs


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 6, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			The tour starts on Thursday so if anyone is interested in joining feel free.

League name: GM 2015
PIN: 7384

Happy picking and dropping 

PS If someone has already started a GM league could you message me the PIN and ignore this!
		
Click to expand...

What's the web address?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2015)

1st tournament is the HSBC in Abu Dhabi which starts next Thursday.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 6, 2015)

Imurg said:



			1st tournament is the HSBC in Abu Dhabi which starts next Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, my mistake. 

This should work. You may need to register.

http://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/


----------



## Slime (Jan 6, 2015)

Slime's Slammers are ready for blast off!



*Slime*.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 6, 2015)

It can't be any worse than my Fantasy Football efforts so my team Fore Right have joined the league.

EDIT -  anyone know where I can get a list of players taking part in each event so I can adjust my team accordingly?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			It can't be any worse than my Fantasy Football efforts so my team Fore Right have joined the league.

EDIT -  anyone know where I can get a list of players taking part in each event so I can adjust my team accordingly?
		
Click to expand...

Go to your Team Page and find the Team Changes button - top right I think.
Hit that and you get pictures of all players that can be picked.
Above them are some tabs - top left is "next tournament".
Hit that and it highlights who is playing that week.
Don't forget you can change any or all up to the deadline - sometimes players pull out on the morning or the day before but you can swap them out.
Don't forget your StarMan - his score counts double. The system automatically chooses one for you but make sure its who you want.

A big thing to watch for is the team changes page. If you leave that page whilst making changes then your changes will not save - there is a big red banner telling you this!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 7, 2015)

Team entry requested (What's The Story Jack'nRory)


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 7, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			Team entry requested (What's The Story Jack'nRory)
		
Click to expand...

Caddie's Lads are waiting approval for the league!


----------



## Slab (Jan 7, 2015)

Team done, _Slab's Heros_


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 7, 2015)

Just so you know chaps, in-case you don't already, the Fantasy doesn't start this week, it's starting in Abu Dhabi next week. So you're picking your team for that, not this weeks tournament


----------



## Steve Bamford (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Guys.  We also have a Fantasy Race to Dubai League that you can join. Everybody is welcome, with a Â£50 (or equivalent) prize for the overall winner at the end of the season. 

League Name: GBS Premier League

League Pin: 7608


----------



## drewster (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm in !!!  Come on you "Hamptons"


----------



## Wayman (Jan 7, 2015)

joined


----------



## Birchy (Jan 7, 2015)

The champion is back to make it 3 in a row 

Has the GM league been renewed as normal or is this a seperate league?

The week in dubai for winning last years was superb


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 7, 2015)

After a few PM's to Fragger this is the GM league as normal for 2015. I will be posting more details later this evening.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 7, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			After a few PM's to Fragger this is the GM league as normal for 2015. I will be posting more details later this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Nice work :thup:

Im in :whoo:

I think he was on about making sure it was forum members only this time as we seemed to have loads of randoms nobody knew last time.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok guys I have taken over the mantle from Phil to try and admin this for the season...

Same rules as before however with a couple of qualifying stipulations. 

1. This league is only open to GM forum users and will close to new members on Masters Sunday 2015.
2. Anyone who is not a confirmed forum member with be withdrawn from the league.
3. You will not be added to the league until you copy and paste your forum name and team name to the following list so we can match forum users to their teams.

PLEASE COPY AND PASTE AND ADD FORUM NAME TO YOUR TEAM WHERE NECESSARY (I have put a question beside teams I am unsure of, please confirm)

Farneyman's Floppers -                       Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 -                             LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers  -                  ?
Dan's Destroyers -                               Dan2501
Pargrinders-                        ?               Imurg                     
Rorysnewoldclubs -                              Siren
bogey, bogey, par -              ?
ForgotToPickATeamAgain -    ?
Weekend Warriors -              ?
Slime's Slammers -                              Slime
Fore Right  -                                        ColchesterFC
Team Fragger -                                    PhilTheFragger
full-throttle -                         ?              Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory -               need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf -                             ?
Slab's Heros -                                       Slab
Caddie's Lads -                                     TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters -                          Beezerk
HAMPTONS -                                        drewster
Waymans Warriors -                             Wayman
Iron Men -                                  ?


So to confirm you need to add you forum name here along with team name to join the GM2015 league.

Any forum names not added to teams will also be deleted from the league.

Hope this works ok and people are able to copy and paste ok to add their names 

PS by doing it this ways hopefully will keep it to forum users and wont clog up my pm box!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 7, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ?
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- ? Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - ?
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - ?
Slime's Slammers - Slime
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - ?
Birchy's Bandits   -  Birchy
seaside hackers - ?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 7, 2015)

Can confirm that I am indeed the Pargrinders....

This time Scott, this time.......!!!!!!


----------



## bigslice (Jan 7, 2015)

ach im in


----------



## Birchy (Jan 7, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ?
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- ? Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - ?
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - ?
Slime's Slammers - Slime
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
 Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like we can have proper banter this year too now we know who is who


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 7, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ?
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders-  Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - ?
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - ?
Slime's Slammers - Slime
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - ?
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 7, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Looks like we can have proper banter this year too now we know who is who 

Click to expand...

Thought that might keep it interesting...maybe even be some side bets


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 7, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ?
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders-  Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - ?
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hacker
Slime's Slammers - Slime
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - ?
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
		
Click to expand...

Updated for me.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 7, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ?
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - ?
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice


----------



## geejayboy28 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am the manager of Deadly Duffers.




Farneyman said:



			Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - ?
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jungle (Jan 7, 2015)

Added my name below.

I set up my team for this Thursdays SA open. I'll need to make a few changes before next week.


Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ?
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice


----------



## CMAC (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ?
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par? - CMAC


----------



## Slime (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ?
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - *Slime*.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedege
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par? - CMAC 						


Fixed this for me ............................ .



*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 8, 2015)

can slab fix his or is it a clever play on words I'm missing


----------



## Slab (Jan 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			can slab fix his or is it a clever play on words I'm missing
		
Click to expand...

Set it up in a bit of a hurry, what have I missed, what needs fixed?


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 8, 2015)

Pardon my stupidity but when selecting players with the "next tournament" tab selected it's showing players who aren't in this weeks tournament. I don't recall this happening last year, is it just me?
Nearly got caught out by it until I decided to peek at someone else's team and noticed a raft of changes


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 8, 2015)

Guys please note that the first tournament in this year's fantasy league starts on 15 Jan in Abu Dhabi


----------



## seasidehacker (Jan 8, 2015)

Im in ...Seasidehackers


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ?      Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - *need_my_wedge*
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par? - CMAC 


Fixed for me too


----------



## bernix (Jan 8, 2015)

joined: Bernie's Bogey Bangers


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 8, 2015)

Ooooosh in. Let's do this.

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ? Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par? - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r


----------



## IainP (Jan 8, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Ooooosh in. Let's do this.

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ? Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP   
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par? - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
		
Click to expand...

Updated


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - ? Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
*full-throttle - ? Full Throttle*
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par? - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Fantasy-League-2015/page5#A4A97MllAlERaHtA.99


I'm in


----------



## philly169 (Jan 8, 2015)

im in


----------



## adiemel (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
 Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
 Deadly Duffers - ? Geejayboy28
 Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
 Pargrinders- Imurg 
 Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
 bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
 ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
 Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
 Slime's Slammers - Slime.
 Fore Right - ColchesterFC
 Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - ? Full Throttle
 What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
 fiveasidegolf - ?
 Slab's Heros - Slab
 Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
 Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
 HAMPTONS - drewster
 Waymans Warriors - Wayman
 Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
 Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
 seaside hackers - ?
 Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
 Dude, where's my par? - CMAC 
 Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel



I'm in just waiting approval


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 8, 2015)

Taking shape nicely. Still waiting on some confirmations 


Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers -  Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle -  Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
TheSilverFox's - ?


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 8, 2015)

And joined


----------



## TheSilverFox89 (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - ?
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 8, 2015)

Good first post TheSilverFox. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 8, 2015)

Seaside Hacker confirmed his in post 42.


----------



## TheSilverFox89 (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Good first post TheSilverFox. Welcome to the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 8, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Seaside Hacker confirmed his in post 42.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Hope I haven't missed anyone else?

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - ?
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Good first post TheSilverFox. Welcome to the forum.
		
Click to expand...

ringer


----------



## IainP (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Thanks. Hope I haven't missed anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in on league on the Euro Tour site, but now back showing as a ? on here due to post #47


----------



## TheSilverFox89 (Jan 8, 2015)

CMAC said:



			ringer 

Click to expand...

Ha! Better than my usual "Bandit" with regards to my HCP!


----------



## fenwayrich (Jan 8, 2015)

Just entered my team, the Moe Norman Fan Club.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 8, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 8, 2015)

IainP said:



			I'm in on league on the Euro Tour site, but now back showing as a ? on here due to post #47
		
Click to expand...

Fixed now I hope 

Anyone else?


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 9, 2015)

me !


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 9, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - ?
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich


----------



## Doh (Jan 9, 2015)

Fiveasidegolf is me


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 9, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
 Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
 Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
 Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
 bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
 ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
 Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
 Slime's Slammers - Slime.
 Fore Right - ColchesterFC
 Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
 full-throttle - Full Throttle
 What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
 fiveasidegolf - Doh
 Slab's Heros - Slab
 Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
 Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
 HAMPTONS - drewster
 Waymans Warriors - Wayman
 Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
 Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
 seaside hackers - seasidehacker
 Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
 Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
 adiemel putters - adiemel
 Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
 Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
 TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
 Billys Bandits - ?
 Upsidedown - Upsidedown
 Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich


----------



## IainP (Jan 9, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Fixed now I hope 

Click to expand...

Thanks Farneyman.
Pleased it was straightforward.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 9, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85


----------



## CornishMiner (Jan 9, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman*Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhilDeadly Duffers - Geejayboy28Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501Pargrinders- Imurg*Rorysnewoldclubs - Sirenbogey, bogey, par - JungleForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainPWeekend Warriors - Green Bay HackersSlime's Slammers - Slime.Fore Right - ColchesterFCTeam Fragger - PhilTheFraggerfull-throttle - Full ThrottleWhat's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedgefiveasidegolf - DohSlab's Heros - SlabCaddie's Lads - TheCaddieBeezerk's Ballbusters - BeezerkHAMPTONS - drewsterWaymans Warriors - WaymanIron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)Birchy's Bandits - Birchyseaside hackers - seasidehackerBigslice's Boys - bigsliceDude, where's my par - CMAC*Ads ball whackers- ads749radiemel putters - adiemelBernie's Bogey Bangers - ?Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89Billys Bandits - ?Upsidedown - UpsidedownMoe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich3 off the tee- Sam85ReadJurassic Par- CornishMiner


----------



## CornishMiner (Jan 9, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 9, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?


Still waiting on user names for 

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
Billys Bandits - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?

Just a reminder that usernames are also required to take part. It I have missed anyone out so far apologies. Let me know and I will correct.

F.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Jan 9, 2015)

I am in

Hickoryshafters


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 9, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft

Still waiting on user names for 

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
Billys Bandits - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 10, 2015)

I'd be honoured to be accepted into this elite league 

Rod P Golf   -   Naybrains (First Team Coach)


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 10, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - ?
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf  - Naybrains


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 11, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - *Philly169*
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Dave's Divots - ?


----------



## louise_a (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in  Lou's Hackers


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2015)

I've got an almost foolproof method this year...

Gonna wait, every week, until 5 minutes before team changes are disabled, copy Biichy's team and then in the final round nobble his internet connection so he can't change his team.......:clap:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 12, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - *Philly169*
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Dave's Divots - ?
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I've got an almost foolproof method this year...

Gonna wait, every week, until 5 minutes before team changes are disabled, copy Biichy's team and then in the final round nobble his internet connection so he can't change his team.......:clap:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha.

id leave till at least 1 minute before as the risk of a 4 min window for him to do a team change is to high. Well that's what I'm going to do anyway  Nice one for volunteering to scamper his internet connection.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 12, 2015)

Right I'm in! 

Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 12, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman 
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg 
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC 
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Dave's Divots - ?
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - *Louise_a*
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 13, 2015)

Wabe's Whiffers are in...


----------



## HarryMonk (Jan 13, 2015)

Monks Mission Pending, hope to do better this time around.

Who is the Champion from 2014????


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 13, 2015)

Dave1988 - Foremidable

Didnt know how to change my old manager name to my alias on here


----------



## Birchy (Jan 13, 2015)

HarryMonk said:



			Monks Mission Pending, hope to do better this time around.

*Who is the Champion from 2014*????
		
Click to expand...

At your service


----------



## mchacker (Jan 13, 2015)

In until I drop far enough down the order for my interest to expire - sheep on fire


----------



## paddyc (Jan 13, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Dave's Divots - ?
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Fantasy-League-2015/page9#O83L1x7WELwDF01U.99


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 13, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Dave's Divots - ?
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Wave Dubai - ?

Still needing some Forum names confirmed...

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Billys Bandits - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?

Hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 14, 2015)

I've just entered as well Fabian, should be shown as Team Turnberry 2015


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Dave's Divots - ?
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Wave Dubai - ?
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?

Still needing some Forum names confirmed...

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Billys Bandits - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

I should add that to qualify for this fun competition you must have 100 posts behind you and have been a member for at least 60 days by Masters Sunday 2015. This will stop people joining just to enter the league. Apparently people were trying to join the league with 2 weeks to go last year!


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 14, 2015)

Just requested to join - teeithighandletitfly. my team name might berrers or sportsbob, I am trying to change it to match this


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 14, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Dave's Divots - ?
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Wave Dubai - ?
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Betterluckythangood Cheifi0
Still needing some Forum names confirmed...

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Billys Bandits - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

I should add that to qualify for this fun competition you must have 100 posts behind you and have been a member for at least 60 days by Masters Sunday 2015. This will stop people joining just to enter the league. Apparently people were trying to join the league with 2 weeks to go last year!


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2015)

Im in...PieceMakers!


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 14, 2015)

Just set up my team and requested to join. My team name is just my user name. 

Garush34


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 14, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Billys Bandits - ?
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Dave's Divots - ?
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Wave Dubai - ?
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Betterluckythangood Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34

Still needing some Forum names confirmed...

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Billys Bandits - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Just requested to join - teeithighandletitfly. my team name might berrers or sportsbob, I am trying to change it to match this
		
Click to expand...


Check that you have entered again as its not showing up?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 14, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34

Still needing some Forum names confirmed...

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Billys Bandits - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
PieceMakers - ?
Two Fore Tee -?


----------



## Slab (Jan 15, 2015)

And we're off... with 8 holes played by those out early and the leaders are at -3 

Good luck everyone


----------



## masterosouffle (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm in
Team name Masterosouffle 

Good luck!


----------



## Val (Jan 15, 2015)

Missed this earlier, now in :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jan 15, 2015)

How to jinx a player? let rooter pick them as star man. Thought i would go a little left field as this event has been won the past few years by an outsider. Ed Molinari, currently +3 after 3. Great!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 15, 2015)

Boom. Star Man Kaymer sinks another for back-to-back birdies to take him to -5. He's winning this thing.


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 15, 2015)

Im I had a last minute tinkle last night and swapped out Shane Lowry as I thought he was playing and put Brandon grace 

Woah ah calm down Adam  its round one Plenty of time for him to mess up.


----------



## Val (Jan 15, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Boom. Star Man Kaymer sinks another for back-to-back birdies to take him to -5. He's winning this thing.
		
Click to expand...

I also have him as a star man but think i registered too late as only joined this morning


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Still needing some Forum names confirmed...

PieceMakers - *Piece*

Click to expand...

Done


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh Martin. What a man. Has a chance for eagle on 18 to move to -9, but should definitely finish the day in the lead at -8.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 15, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Check that you have entered again as its not showing up?
		
Click to expand...

Oops I missed a step. Should be showing now - does not want to change my name to Sportsbob though. Teeithighandletit fly is me


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 15, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34
Teeithighandletitfly - sportsbob
PieceMakers - Piece
Vals Legends - Val

Still needing some Forum names confirmed...

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Billys Bandits - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?

Over 70 entries so far.


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh my word!
Can anyone tell me why I picked Stenson over Kaymer?



*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 16, 2015)

Slime said:



			Oh my word!
Can anyone tell me why I picked Stenson over Kaymer?
		
Click to expand...

I did the same then lastminute.com swapped him for Kaymer


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 16, 2015)

Got Kaymer but happy with the choice of Rory as star man, especially if he gets some putting practice in before round 3!

2 guys missed the cut though....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 16, 2015)

Happy I went with Kaymer. Had Fleetwood, Larrazbal and Stenson miss the cut though. Surprised at Henrik, been looking good recently, but obviously didn't do my research. He's missed the cut 3 out of the last 4 times he's played the tournament. If I'd known about Pablo's eye surgery, and the fact he's only been back hitting ball for 3 weeks he wouldn't have made it either.


----------



## Puter Putter (Jan 16, 2015)

Rory for me!


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 16, 2015)

Dyson and Baldwin missed the cut for me.

Tried to go left field with the star man and went with Aphibarnrat 

Kaymer and Rory going strong though


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 16, 2015)

Currently got Kaymer and Star man Rors sitting pretty along with a few others mid table. Only Henrik missed the cut. Lets see what Sunday holds???


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2015)

Eight playing this weekend ................... but they'll need to play really well to topple Kaymer!
I'm also going left field a lot this season in the hope of stealing a march over the rest of the field.
I'm staying safe for the first few weeks though, I'll need to judge the form of the outsiders to see who's most likely to spring a surprise.



*Slime*.

P.S. Had the two low rounds of the day!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 16, 2015)

Only Cabrera Bello failed to make the cut for me but Rory is my only realistic points scorer.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 16, 2015)

Slime said:



			P.S. Had the two low rounds of the day!
		
Click to expand...

Donaldson and ?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 16, 2015)

Surprised at so many left field star man choices in the first event 

Rory tucked in nicely ready for the weekend :thup:


----------



## Slime (Jan 16, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Donaldson and ?
		
Click to expand...

McIlroy -7 & Wiesberger -6.



*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 16, 2015)

Quiros missing from the weekend for me. Top 2 with MK as star man


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Got logged on and registered for this and have asked to join the league.

Will just need to come from the rear since I missed this weekends comp.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 17, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34
Teeithighandletitfly - sportsbob
PieceMakers - Piece
Vals Legends - Val
Hendo's Hackers - Hendo007

Still needing some Forum names confirmed...

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Billys Bandits - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2015)

I saw Kaymer pick up three early birdies before taking my dog for a walk.
I've just got back and looked at the results! What happened to him?
He's not in my team so that cheered me up a touch.
I finished with â‚¬831,325.
How about you guys?


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2015)

889138 for me....
Satisfactory.

I doubt many, if any, picked Stal...

Ã€dd another â‚¬6495 - forgot Danny Willett.....


----------



## CMAC (Jan 18, 2015)

Slime said:



			I saw Kaymer pick up three early birdies before taking my dog for a walk.
I've just got back and looked at the results! What happened to him?
He's not in my team so that cheered me up a touch.
I finished with â‚¬831,325.
How about you guys?


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

2 didnt make cut- cant get on just now as Euro website updating so cant log in


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 18, 2015)

2nd, 3rd (star man), 12th x2, 20th x 2, 37th x 2 and 50th

Not as good as hoped but that's Fantasy golf for ya


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2015)

Scores aren't up but roughly 920,000 from a quick tot up.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 18, 2015)

a paltry 756,000.

Would have been about 40k more if Levy hadnt cocked up the 18th with a superb display of inept putting.  Grrr

Edit, scores are up on the tour website now


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 18, 2015)

Pretty average start for me with 777,000 points.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 18, 2015)

last year I went for well known names and 'sure things' and it was abysmal. 

This year I've a couple of 'names' and went for outsiders to get out the pack.

result = 430k and a feeling of deja vu :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Jan 18, 2015)

p.s Leader has 1.325m as he chose Stal and he was his star man


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2015)

CMAC said:



			p.s Leader has 1.325m as he chose Stal and he was his star man

Click to expand...

Confused.com

All I see is me sitting pretty at the top of the table :ears:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 18, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Confused.com

All I see is me sitting pretty at the top of the table :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Early days dear boy  

well done though, bask in the temporary limelight


----------



## Birchy (Jan 18, 2015)

Glad i didnt have Kaymer star man i would be raging! :rofl:


----------



## Siren (Jan 18, 2015)

800k for me with 4 missing the cut.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 18, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Confused.com

All I see is me sitting pretty at the top of *a very small* table :ears:
		
Click to expand...

fixed


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 18, 2015)

13th quite pleased with that to start of with. Seems very tight at the top aswell with a lot of scoring big points.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 18, 2015)

CMAC said:



			p.s Leader has 1.325m as he chose Stal and he was his star man

Click to expand...

That's either the random team they got when registering, someone who hacked the system or stal's dad!


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 18, 2015)

IS there a way of finding out who is playing in each tournament? And do you have unlimited changes before each tournament?

If so, how, and where, and when?

Also, pretty happy with my 800k start!


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 18, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's either the random team they got when registering, someone who hacked the system or stal's dad!
		
Click to expand...

My money's on it being stals dad.


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 18, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			IS there a way of finding out who is playing in each tournament? And do you have unlimited changes before each tournament?

If so, how, and where, and when?

Also, pretty happy with my 800k start!
		
Click to expand...

8-1. Advice
During a stipulated round, a player must not:


a. give advice to anyone in the competition playing on the course other than his partner, or


b. ask for advice from anyone other than his partner or either of their caddies.

sorry buddy can't help you 

only kidding, i haven't got a clue but I'm pretty sure there is a way who you can see is playing next etc.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 18, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			IS there a way of finding out who is playing in each tournament? And do you have unlimited changes before each tournament?

If so, how, and where, and when?

Also, pretty happy with my 800k start!
		
Click to expand...

On Monday .....
Ok log onto your team on the website, hit "team changes" and next window hit " next tournament" tab on the far left ,

It shows you who is playing next week, so get rid of all your team who aren't in , then get rid of any donkeys, then repopulate with the team of your choice.

Click save, sort your star man in the same way, and don't forget to check back before Thursday as sometimes blokes pull out at the last minute (did I just say that ?) 

Good luck


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 18, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			IS there a way of finding out who is playing in each tournament? And do you have unlimited changes before each tournament?

If so, how, and where, and when?

Also, pretty happy with my 800k start!
		
Click to expand...


When on the Fantasy League site click on 'game guide', then 'how to play' should explain all you need to know


----------



## elliottlale (Jan 18, 2015)

Billys Bandits is mine! Billy being my nickname.......830,000 ish not bad start!


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 18, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			On Monday .....
Ok log onto your team on the website, hit "team changes" and next window hit " next tournament" tab on the far left ,

It shows you who is playing next week, so get rid of all your team who aren't in , then get rid of any donkeys, then repopulate with the team of your choice.

Click save, sort your star man in the same way, and don't forget to check back before Thursday as sometimes blokes pull out at the last minute (did I just say that ?) 

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2015)

It appears I was a shift late in entering so have given you all a weeks start


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 18, 2015)

Top 10 after week 1

1-Beezerk's Ballbusters	954,121
2-Waymans Warriors	931,447
3-Wave Dubai	921,079
3-The Black Cats	921,079
3-Sheep On Fire	921,079
6-Staarass	911,736
6-Basputt	911,736
8-Farneyman's Floppers	910,786
9-Burj Al Arab Eagles	908,699
10-What's The Story Jack'nRory	897,702

Dont forget to change your teams for Thursday.

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2015/tournamentid=2015004/index.html


----------



## TheBlackCat (Jan 19, 2015)

The Qatar Masters starts on WEDNESDAY this week.


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2015)

TheBlackCat said:



			The Qatar Masters starts on WEDNESDAY this week.
		
Click to expand...

Good shout ........................... thanks mate :thup:.



*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 19, 2015)

Gutted for Kaymer (and me), and why oh why did Levy lose the plot on the last whole from 3 feet?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 19, 2015)

Martin. What were you thinking? Cost me major points. 2 meltdowns in 2 weeks on the European Tour. Who's going to do it next week?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2015)

done my usual and forgot to check on Wednesday  - Poulter & Donald not  playing in my team for the weekend, but still managed to make the top 10 on the GM list.


----------



## Piece (Jan 19, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Top 10 after week 1

1-Beezerk's Ballbusters	954,121
2-Waymans Warriors	931,447
3-Wave Dubai	921,079
3-The Black Cats	921,079
3-Sheep On Fire	921,079
6-Staarass	911,736
6-Basputt	911,736
8-Farneyman's Floppers	910,786
9-Burj Al Arab Eagles	908,699
10-What's The Story Jack'nRory	897,702

Dont forget to change your teams for Thursday.

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2015/tournamentid=2015004/index.html

Click to expand...

Thanks. Perhaps I'll put in players that are actually playing this time!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 19, 2015)

TheBlackCat said:



			The Qatar Masters starts on WEDNESDAY this week.
		
Click to expand...


Yes any team changes must me made by 03.00 Wednesday morning, (someone dont tell Imurg


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 19, 2015)

TheBlackCat said:



			The Qatar Masters starts on WEDNESDAY this week.
		
Click to expand...




PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes any team changes must me made by 03.00 Wednesday morning, (someone dont tell Imurg 

Click to expand...

It was a cunning plan...


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 20, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34
Teeithighandletitfly - sportsbob
PieceMakers - Piece
Vals Legends - Val
Hendo's Hackers - Hendo007
Billys Bandits - elliottlale

________________________________________________

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?

Couple of new additions. Still waiting on confirmation of forum users to lots of the teams above. Failure to do so will result in getting deleted from the GM2015 league. You have until the end of the Masters this year!


----------



## Jungle (Jan 20, 2015)

Team adjusted just in time.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 20, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34
Teeithighandletitfly - sportsbob
PieceMakers - Piece
Vals Legends - Val
Hendo's Hackers - Hendo007
Billys Bandits - elliottlale

________________________________________________

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Manley's Minions - ?

Couple of new additions. Still waiting on confirmation of forum users to lots of the teams above. Failure to do so will result in getting deleted from the GM2015 league. You have until the end of the Masters this year!


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 20, 2015)

might as well join in mizunobhoys


----------



## Birchy (Jan 21, 2015)

Did everyone change their team then


----------



## Slab (Jan 21, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Did everyone change their team then 

Click to expand...

Nope, missed the deadline and already losing interest and its only week 2  

Maybe its the unlimited transfers and the time it takes. I've done fantasy footie & formula 1 and neither required as much tinker time as this


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 21, 2015)

I changed mine, decided against a lucky dip, lets see how little I can win this week


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 21, 2015)

My team have started well. Cabrera-Bello is leading, and then I have Grace and Rose in the top 10. Most of my team are starting late, so I'm hoping my star man Sergio, Hatton, Colsaerts, Ilonen, Siem and Olesen have a strong afternoon. Really hope Sergio starts well. Has played well at Qatar the last 4 years, so feeling pretty positive about him.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 21, 2015)

Slab said:



*Nope, missed the deadline and already losing interest and its only week 2  *

Maybe its the unlimited transfers and the time it takes. I've done fantasy footie & formula 1 and neither required as much tinker time as this
		
Click to expand...

as am I, especially as I remembered to log in today to make changes and see this.... 

_Please note: The team changes deadline for the Commercial Bank Qatar Masters is 03:35 GMT on Wednesday, 21 January due to the event being played Wednesday to Saturday (as opposed to the usual Thursday to Sunday)._

my fault for not paying attention but my interest level has dropped to 3 (out of 100) but as they are doing a monthly comp it will get back up when the seasons in full flow again.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 21, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34
Teeithighandletitfly - sportsbob
PieceMakers - Piece
Vals Legends - Val
Hendo's Hackers - Hendo007
Billys Bandits - elliottlale
mizunobhoys - jpxpro
________________________________________________

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Manley's Minions - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn ............................... I picked the wrong Fisher!


*Slime*.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 21, 2015)

Slime said:



			Damn ............................... I picked the wrong Fisher!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 21, 2015)

too early to call, but I have 3 in the top 10, and 3 missing the cut at present, my star mine isn't shining very bright though


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 21, 2015)

Made a poor last minute decision to take Colsaerts out and replace him with Hatton. Pick the team and stick with it should be the motto.


----------



## Hendo007 (Jan 22, 2015)

Val said:



			It appears I was a shift late in entering so have given you all a weeks start
		
Click to expand...


Me 2 Val, however I have bettered it by being a fool, I joined last week while the Abu Dhabi had started, went to the next comp bit and picked my team, thought nothing of it after but have since realised that the next comp was still showing the Abu Dhabi players so for that reason half my team ain't in it this week !!! Including my star man....

Guess thats a two week head start I'll be giving everyone then..... <sigh>


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 22, 2015)

Not good when your star man doesn't even make the cut going from -3 to +2.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Not good when your star man doesn't even make the cut going from -3 to +2.
		
Click to expand...

Olesen? He is in my team too, luckily not my star man!


----------



## AMcC (Jan 22, 2015)

oops should pay more attention.

This started yesterday and I forgot to change my team line up in time  doh !!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 22, 2015)

Some big blow ups on the same par 3 by the looks.  Both my players Uhlien and Schwartzel both taken an 8 today.


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 22, 2015)

When does selection occur for the next tourney? I am writing this one off!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tournament finishes on Saturday, so should be ready for team selection on Sunday 

5 guys miss the cut for me. Olesen, Levy, Ilonen, Siem and Hatton. First time I've picked Hatton, didn't pick him once last year, and on debut he misses the cut. Jinxed him. First time I've picked Colsaerts and he's actually made the cut. Normally has an absolute meltdown when I pick him. Last time I picked him, he made a 79 and finished 124th, so nice to see him finally make one!


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 22, 2015)

3 in the top 10, the rest missed the cut, so going to fall down the table this week


----------



## Slime (Jan 22, 2015)

Three gone, seven survived ...................... including my joker who's at -6.
I also have two on -9, plenty of time for them to choke though!


*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 22, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			When does selection occur for the next tourney? I am writing this one off!
		
Click to expand...

Team selection is always from Monday first thing


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 22, 2015)

2 missed the cut but another 2 tied for the lead.


----------



## sam85 (Jan 22, 2015)

2 missed the cut, but I do have the 3 leaders.  My star man Stenson is not faring quite so well.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 22, 2015)

Rooter said:



*Olesen?* He is in my team too, luckily not my star man!
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Even worse , I had a punt on him as well.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Jan 23, 2015)

A first for me all 10 made the cut for once!! (gonna put extra lottery numbers on today!)

I have Wiesburger in the team - joint overnight leader. My start man Colsaerts pulled himself up the table a bit also.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 23, 2015)

Really need Grace and Sergio to play well today. Grace has started okay, made one of the craziest birdies I've ever seen on 5, just hope he can kick on and make a low score. Really need Sergio in the Top 5 if I'm going to score decent points this week.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Really need Grace and Sergio to play well today. Grace has started okay, made one of the craziest birdies I've ever seen on 5, just hope he can kick on and make a low score. *Really need Sergio in the Top 5 *if I'm going to score decent points this week.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah, so much for that. Pretty big meltdown on the back-nine for Sergio. 2 doubles, and 3 bogeys in 8 holes isn't good enough. Relying on a Branden Grace win now.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2015)

Picked the winner but dropped Wiesberger and An last minute, bit of a boo boo but still did okish.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 24, 2015)

Got 3 out of the top 4. Winner as well. Just a shame my start man Sergio didn't do too well.


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you Brandon.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2015)

Just over 600k for me thanks to Grace winning and Stenson finally getting his backside in gear!
Fragger put to the sword again!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 24, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Just over 600k for me thanks to Grace winning and Stenson finally getting his backside in gear!
Fragger put to the sword again!
		
Click to expand...

Ask me if im worried 
early days and relatively small payouts, plenty of big money tournaments out there to come


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ask me if im worried 
early days and relatively small payouts, plenty of big money tournaments out there to come 

Click to expand...

Too kind of you to give me a 450k headstart.....cheers Bud!


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2015)

A shade under â‚¬600,000 for me this week, I'm not sure whether or not that's any good!


*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 25, 2015)

A few movers this week.

Top 10 after week 2
Moe Norman Fan Club	1,581,912
Wave Dubai	1,522,723
bogey, bogey, par	1,514,223
Burj Al Arab Eagles	1,510,343
Farneyman's Floppers	1,508,856
The Black Cats	1,506,784
Pargrinders	1,501,757
Pecos swingers	1,500,755
What's The Story Jack'nRory	1,499,022
Garush34	1,470,894


Still time to get involved. :lol:

Could the following team owners remember to add you forum name to the thread.

Ta

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Manley's Minions - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 25, 2015)

470k this week, thanks mainly to the winner, pleasantly surprised to have moved up the GM league


----------



## TheBlackCat (Jan 26, 2015)

"Could the following team owners remember to add you forum name to the thread.

Ta"


The Black Cats - The Black Cat


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 26, 2015)

Some good players in the tournament this week. Rory, Sergio, Dubuisson, Stenson, and Stephen Gallacher is looking for his 3rd consecutive win in this tournament. Really not sure who to go with as Star Man. Brain says Rory, but thinking everyone will go Rory, so considering a wildcard pick, someone like Willett or Hatton. Decisions decisions.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 26, 2015)

Snuck up a place, inside the top 10 now. Note that this year the weekly award is based on race to Dubai points gained, not Euros won.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 26, 2015)

Im not very good at this game! Although i did take money from the bookies for both the EU tour and the PGA this weekend!!


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 27, 2015)

I love the email that you get, 'this week you scored 150000 points'. I would rather they put, 'this week you scored sweet f a'. Is everyone going for Rory as star player this week?


----------



## Slime (Jan 27, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			I love the email that you get, 'this week you scored 150000 points'. I would rather they put, 'this week you scored sweet f a'. *Is everyone going for Rory as star player this week?*

Click to expand...

It would certainly appear to be the case *sportsbob*.
I've quickly picked a team, just whilst I remember, but will do a bit of tinkering tomorrow.



*Slime*.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok, dumb blonde moment. I have only just realised that you are to change your team each week to suit the tournaments! I thought it was like a lottery where you pick a team and then see how they do for the season!

will teach me to pay attention properly next time!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 28, 2015)

At least you noticed now, and not in June!


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 28, 2015)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			Ok, dumb blonde moment. I have only just realised that you are to change your team each week to suit the tournaments! I thought it was like a lottery where you pick a team and then see how they do for the season!

will teach me to pay attention properly next time!
		
Click to expand...

You are probably still beating me


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 28, 2015)

Dont forget to make your changes before tomorrows start. 

Anyone still wanting to join this week you need to apply at 

http://www.europeantour.com

before 10pm tonight to make this weeks cut off.

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34
Teeithighandletitfly - sportsbob
PieceMakers - Piece
Vals Legends - Val
Hendo's Hackers - Hendo007
Billys Bandits - elliottlale
mizunobhoys - jpxpro

Could the following team owners remember to add you forum name to the thread.

Ta

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Manley's Minions - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jan 28, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Manley's Minions - SIR SCOOP-A-LOT
		
Click to expand...

Updated the above. &#128515;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 29, 2015)

Manley's Minions, great name. Do we happen to share a surname?

Knew I shouldn't have picked Sergio. Dropped him, then picked him again last minute in place of Pieters. Bad move. Have Colsaerts, Gallacher, McIlroy (Star Man) and Kaymer in the Top 10 though, so can't complain. Good rounds from Stenson and Willett would be a nice bonus though.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a pretty similar team to you Dan.  I have Louis oosthezien but can see him anywhere on the board.  Am I just missing him?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 29, 2015)

Oosthuizen withdrew due to a back injury I think.




@EuropeanTourLouis Oosthuizen has withdrawn from the #ODDC with a back injury.
 Dubai, United Arab Emirates

Click to expand...


----------



## TheCaddie (Jan 29, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Oosthuizen withdrew due to a back injury I think.

[/COLOR]
[/FONT][/COLOR]
		
Click to expand...

Aaaah took, Sullivan out for Sergio!!! May live to regret that!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 29, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Aaaah took, Sullivan out for Sergio!!! May live to regret that!
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. We've both dropped under-par players for bloody Sergio. Should have learnt from 2 weeks back where he had a shocker.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 29, 2015)

Anyone go for Grillo? Turned in +2, but finished with 7 birdies in a row to finish -5. Heck of a run on his back nine!


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 30, 2015)

Did anyone not pick Rory as star man? Only lost one to the cut, Sergio. Hoping Weisberger comes through. Should have stuck with Uihlein but lastminute.commed him out for Fleetwood


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 30, 2015)

Only lost Sergio to the cut too, and I do indeed have Rory as star man. Had Pieters, and McDowell in earlier in the week, but decided to go for Sergio instead. Bad move.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have lost Garcia and Louis, bit irked at that as I did it at like 7 the night before and I took out Peter Ulhlien for him too.  Still not looking too bad.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 30, 2015)

Sergio was my star man- interest level in FL now gone below 2


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 30, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Did anyone not pick Rory as star man?
		
Click to expand...

Only the brain dead


----------



## sam85 (Jan 30, 2015)

I forgot to change my star man  but I do have 5 in the top 9 positions.  Hoping for a big weekend from Stenson.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 30, 2015)

Not saying.... I got excited after two rounds last week and ended up disappointed. Still a long way to go. I also lost Sergio and Oosty though.


----------



## Slime (Jan 30, 2015)

sportsbob said:



*Did anyone not pick Rory as star man? *Only lost one to the cut, Sergio. Hoping Weisberger comes through. Should have stuck with Uihlein but lastminute.commed him out for Fleetwood
		
Click to expand...




Beezerk said:



*Only the brain dead *

Click to expand...

Thanks guys!
My star man was Oosthuizen ...................................... and he didn't even start!
I'm hoping Rory goes into meltdown over the weekend, otherwise I'll be falling miles behind!
I have eight through, four T5 or better.



*Slime*.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jan 30, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Manley's Minions, great name. Do we happen to share a surname?

Knew I shouldn't have picked Sergio. Dropped him, then picked him again last minute in place of Pieters. Bad move. Have Colsaerts, Gallacher, McIlroy (Star Man) and Kaymer in the Top 10 though, so can't complain. Good rounds from Stenson and Willett would be a nice bonus though.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed we do. My brothers name is actually Daniel Manley also. 

I lost Eddie and Sergio to the cut. However Sullivan, Willet, McDowell and McIlroy in the Top 5 isn't bad...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 31, 2015)

You know the trouble with this competition? I'm watching the coverage and actually willing people to MISS putts for no reason other than they're not in my team this week......


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 31, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			You know the trouble with this competition? I'm watching the coverage and actually willing people to MISS putts for no reason other than they're not in my team this week......



Click to expand...

I'm sure most of us are the same. I feel as though I have money on all my team. Logged onto the leader board watching my players going up and down the table.

 Can't wait till 11am and I can get out on the course as I feel inspired watching the Rory show.


----------



## Jungle (Jan 31, 2015)

A good chunk of my team doing well. 

Couple of school boy errors from me though. I left Justin Rose in my team. I also removed Bernd Weisberger who just doesn't seem to have any poor rounds and I plumped for Eddie Pepperall instead of Danny Willet.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 1, 2015)

7 made it through to the weekend, star man in the top 10,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 1, 2015)

good week - Star man won - 6 others in top 15


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 1, 2015)

Star man won and in total 7 in the top 13
Will just put Imurg to the sword this week, but reckon most will have put Rory as star man, 

Nice to see Alex Noren back after injury, met him at the King of Distance day last year and a top bloke


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2015)

Disaster ...................... absolute disaster.
Star man didn't even make the first tee!


*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Feb 1, 2015)

Starting this morning i had 7 in the top 12. Joker won but ended up horribly disappointing. Think i just about broke 1million.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 1, 2015)

only bagged 1/4m, so already dropping down the GM fantasy league


----------



## louise_a (Feb 1, 2015)

Had Rory as star player but also had 3 no scorers, dropped a few places.


----------



## Slime (Feb 1, 2015)

Only made a shade under â‚¬Â¾M this week .................................. sinking like a stone tied to a much bigger stone!


*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2015)

Current Top Ten after week 3

1.Pecos swingers	2,825,270
2.Wave Dubai	2,715,938
3.The Black Cats	2,699,999
4.Moe Norman Fan Club	2,692,219
5.Farneyman's Floppers	2,657,753
6.The Cheque Collectors	2,648,447
7.bogey, bogey, par	2,644,529
8.Beezerk's Ballbusters	2,613,023
9.Paxton Putters	2,611,410
10.Burj Al Arab Eagles	2,602,059


----------



## macca64 (Feb 2, 2015)

Am I missing something with the scoring, added my points up to about 1.9 million, and been given just over 1 mil !!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2015)

Did you join from the first week?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 2, 2015)

Could the following team owners remember to add you forum name to the thread.

Ta

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Manley's Minions - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 ?


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 3, 2015)

Solid week last week, inspired choice by our leader to pick Noren. This week and over to Malaysia. Gone for last year's winner Lee Westwood as star man. I see that Dubuisson is listed as playing but is he? I don't see him in the betting lists anywhere. (Perhaps I should have kept that quiet!)


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Could the following team owners remember to add you forum name to the thread.

Ta

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Manley's Minions - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 ?
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure if I have to do this in a specific place however in post #208 I did mention that Manley's Minions is myself (Sir Scoop-A-Lot).


----------



## macca64 (Feb 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Did you join from the first week?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but not the forum one yet, just the European tour one


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 3, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34
Teeithighandletitfly - sportsbob
PieceMakers - Piece
Vals Legends - Val
Hendo's Hackers - Hendo007
Billys Bandits - elliottlale
mizunobhoys - jpxpro
Manley's Minions - Sir Scoop-A-Lot

Could the following team owners remember to add you forum name to the thread.

Ta

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 - ?


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd just like to thank my star man, a former winner of the event, on an outstanding 1st round

+8  !!!!!!!!

And i had Â£6 e/w on him 

Oooops


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ouch! Feel for anyone that picked Willett as star man too. So pleased I went with GMac!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2015)

Big D 88 said:



			I'd just like to thank my star man, a former winner of the event, on an outstanding 1st round

+8  !!!!!!!!

And i had Â£6 e/w on him 

Oooops
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, I had him too, thought it was a good shout. I wasn't daft enough to make him star man though! 

Also had Willet but was lucky that I checked my team yesterday and noticed Victor had withdrawn or I'd be three down already.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 5, 2015)

I went with Westwood as star man and what do you know! -6 tied 1st. Happy with that.

Shame about Willet though, lost a player already. 6 in the top 16 though so could be ok. :thup:


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 5, 2015)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			I went with Westwood as star man and what do you know! -6 tied 1st. Happy with that.

Shame about Willet though, lost a player already. 6 in the top 16 though so could be ok. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## Slime (Feb 5, 2015)

I've got seven at T16 or better, and I need to after last week's debacle!
Unfortunately I also had Willett and I've also got Olesen, who's on +6!


*Slime*.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 5, 2015)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			I went with Westwood as star man and what do you know! -6 tied 1st. Happy with that.

Shame about Willet though, lost a player already. 6 in the top 16 though so could be ok. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Apart from the top 2 though it's a pretty dismal showing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 5, 2015)

Somebody tweeted Danny asking if he'd refund their bet on him. His response was great:




@HuwWilliams_ I'll refund ur bet if u refund my flights??

Click to expand...


What a response!


----------



## Ads749r (Feb 5, 2015)

Any one else having login problems. I need to gloat at my star man in first place and another pick in second.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 5, 2015)

Not logged on but my star man has chucked it for the weekend. Probably drop out the top ten this week.

Rest of the team seem to be doing alright though.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 5, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			Any one else having login problems. I need to gloat at my star man in first place and another pick in second. 

Click to expand...

Watch him buckle under the pressure on the last day


----------



## Ads749r (Feb 5, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Watch him buckle under the pressure on the last day 

Click to expand...

Hahaha the last 6 holes he will fall to bits.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 5, 2015)

I have the top 3 so 3 days of thunderstorms would be good.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 6, 2015)

Frustratingly lost a 2nd player to withdrawal one missed the cut so down to 7 men. 

However 6 of them in the top 10 and star player 1st so not all bad.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2015)

Mr Cheeseburger usurping Westy would make my weekend..!


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 6, 2015)

lost 3 - willett, barn rat and the hat. 4 in the top 10 including Westwood. Need Lahiri to come through the field


----------



## Rooter (Feb 6, 2015)

rooter is not very good at this game. that is all.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 6, 2015)

Rooter said:



			rooter is not very good at this game. that is all.
		
Click to expand...

join my club-


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 6, 2015)

I only lost Willett to the cut, and have 4 guys in the Top 10, but was hoping for McDowell to have a good day, and he has slipped down the rankings a bit unfortunately. Ah well, looking like it could be a good scoring week hopefully!

Also, how good has Bernd Wiesberger been recently?! The guy is on fire. He's my outside pick for a major this year, he's so damn consistent. Came 15th in his last major, and has just cracked the Top 50. Wouldn't surprise me if he finished well in the majors this year.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 6, 2015)

I could have sworn that I chose Westwood as my star man so I was happy to see him still out in front. Logged into my account to see how many had made the cut only to find it was G Mc that I had picked.


----------



## Slime (Feb 6, 2015)

Three gone, seven left standing.
Five at T9 or better, including Star Man Westy!


*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 7, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			lost 3 - willett, barn rat and the hat. 4 in the top 10 including Westwood. Need Lahiri to come through the field
		
Click to expand...

Lahiri has come through the field, now he needs to stay there. Now not sure if I want him to win or my star man Westwood. Luckily got Cheeseberger as well so might have to get up early in the morning to cheer them on


----------



## Imurg (Feb 7, 2015)

And the Burnt Cheeseburger hits the front with 18/18 Greens in Reg.....
Same again tomorrow please!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Lahiri has come through the field, now he needs to stay there. Now not sure if I want him to win or my star man Westwood. Luckily got Cheeseberger as well so might have to get up early in the morning to cheer them on
		
Click to expand...

That was some round from Lahiri. 

My team seem split all over the leaderboard just now.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 7, 2015)

9 made the cut this week, currently after the 3rd round I have the top 3 and my star man is 10th, still another 18 holes to go so plenty of time for the guys to fall down the list


----------



## Slime (Feb 8, 2015)

So my seven guys shot a total of +8 today.
I continually find a way of snatching defeat from the jaws of victory!
It sometimes happens on a Saturday, but usually on 'Submerge Sunday'.
I managed â‚¬669,935 this week.
Hey ho, there's always next week!



*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2015)

Not the best week. Was a toss up between Westwood and Wieseberger for star man then a toss up between Aphibarnrat and Lahiri for my last spot.

Went for experience on both and it backfired :rofl:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 8, 2015)

Terrible week for me!


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2015)

Not brilliant, a few in the top 10 but star man was way down!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2015)

Not a bad week - just short of 840k .
Not many will have picked the winner and many had Lee as Star.....


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2015)

I said I am top of the League I said I am top of the League!!!!
First time for everything!


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 8, 2015)

5 in the the top 10, star man way down. total 740k this week, moving in the right direction


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 8, 2015)

Just scraped over half a million however climbing the ranks slowly!

Does anyone know how (or even if you can) change the manager name? Not sure where it got mine from but is my full name with initials? Would rather have my forum name if possible.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2015)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			Just scraped over half a million however climbing the ranks slowly!

Does anyone know how (or even if you can) change the manager name? Not sure where it got mine from but is my full name with initials? Would rather have my forum name if possible.
		
Click to expand...

On the Team page there's an "edit name" button


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 8, 2015)

Imurg said:



			On the Team page there's an "edit name" button
		
Click to expand...


Thanks but that's just to change your team name not your username. I've sent a PM to the administrator s to see if it's possible. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Ads749r (Feb 8, 2015)

I done pants this week. 2 dropouts and 2 didn't make the cut. Then 5 low scorers and lee westwood crumbled as my star man. Nearly a million points behind imurg. 1 whole million Wowzers.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 9, 2015)

Current Top 10 

1. Pargrinders	3,416,706
2. The Cheque Collectors	3,402,241
3. Wave Dubai	3,400,333
4. Pecos swingers	3,389,719
5. Aberargie Aces	3,332,228
6. Moe Norman Fan Club	3,322,638
7. Farneyman's Floppers	3,280,401 
8. Dave's Divots	3,255,259
9. Bernie's Bogey Bangers	3,240,435
10. Paxton Putters	3,236,696

Still waiting on a number of forummers to claim their team names. Please add you names to the list as any unclaimed teams will be dumped on Masters Sunday.

Apologies if I've missed anyone from this list.

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 - ?


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you Lahiri, top of the GM league this week as a result - #climbingthetable


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 11, 2015)

Don't forget to make any changes to your teams for tomorrow.

Got a team full of rookies this week bar MAJ!


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2015)

I've just picked my team, so I already know who's pulling out with a bad back after about five holes!
Good luck guys.


*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 11, 2015)

Gone pretty risky with my pick of Star Man. Fingers crossed he plays as well he has in the past, and is capable of.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 12, 2015)

Day one in Thailand, 8 out of my 10 are -3 or better. Only Robert Rock is having a shocker


----------



## drewster (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm having a really good week apart from being the complete hampton that i am and transferring MAJ out for Colsaerts at the last minute and Colsaerts isn't even playing . Got Rock too but the other 8 are all 4 under or better. Hoping to continue my week on week rise in the standings.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 13, 2015)

Only one missed the cut..... my star man!


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 13, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Only one missed the cut..... my star man! 

Click to expand...

Who?

Have lost 2 - Canizares and Rock. C'mon star man Jaidee


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 13, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Who?

Have lost 2 - Canizares and Rock. C'mon star man Jaidee
		
Click to expand...

Thought Canizares was running into some form.....


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 13, 2015)

star man kiradech doing well

took a chance leaving MAJ out as everyone seemed to be picking him

jaidee, tom lewis, matty baldwin all doing fine

and no one missed the cut for the first (and only) time ever!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, my short-lived reign at the top looks like coming to an end.
Star-man gone, 1 withdrawn and 2 more missed the cut...
Stupid game..


----------



## Rooter (Feb 13, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Well, my short-lived reign at the top looks like coming to an end.
Star-man gone, 1 withdrawn and 2 more missed the cut...
Stupid game..
		
Click to expand...

Yes I might beat you this week!!! I have his MAJesty and star man is Rafa CB..


----------



## Slime (Feb 13, 2015)

Third week running where one of my guys has withdrawn, although he did manage to play fourteen holes!
Another one missed the cut, my Joker is doing pretty poorly too!
Hey ho!


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 13, 2015)

Looking strong for me, 9 of 10 made the cut and got 3 of the top 4.

Didnt pick MAJ this week though the only downside so far.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 13, 2015)

All 10 made the cut for me. Lowest ranked players are Lahiri, Bjorn, and my star man Johan Edfors. Really hoping he can use his local knowledge (course pro and helped re-design the course) to good use and go low tomorrow. Have 5 inside the top 20 (Hend, Jaidee, Karlberg, Noren and Meesawat) so hoping for a good score this week!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 14, 2015)

Going along pretty well but lost 2 at the cut.  Went with a bit of an obscure star man and need him to have a stormer tomorrow.  What happended to Peter Ulhien?  He was going along nicely?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh dear. Tom Lewis breaking his club pretty much sums up his frustrating day.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Going along pretty well but lost 2 at the cut.  Went with a bit of an obscure star man and need him to have a stormer tomorrow. * What happended to Peter Ulhien?  He was going along nicely*?
		
Click to expand...

Thailand Tummy.


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			Going along pretty well but lost 2 at the cut.  Went with a bit of an obscure star man and need him to have a stormer tomorrow. * What happended to Peter Ulhien?*  He was going along nicely?
		
Click to expand...

I picked him!
Four withdrawals in the last three weeks!



*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Feb 15, 2015)

â‚¬340,860 ................................. oh dear, not good enough methinks.
How'd you guys do?


*Slime*.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 15, 2015)

617,000 for me. Shame Jaidee bottled it as i had him as star man.

Up to fourth place now though, leaders beware


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2015)

240k...disgraceful.
1st to 11th in 1 week....
But then I had 2 withdrawals..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 15, 2015)

Imurg said:



			240k...disgraceful.
1st to 11th in 1 week....
But then I had 2 withdrawals..
		
Click to expand...

even I beat him this week 

Shame Jiminez had an off day otherwise it would have been a proper trouncing


----------



## paddyc (Feb 15, 2015)

757k points 40th for the week,best week so far.moved up about 3000 places. Progress


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 15, 2015)

just shy of 150k this week, lucky dip my r's


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 15, 2015)

Current Top 10

1. Wave Dubai	3,898,308
2. The Cheque Collectors	3,867,843
3. Burj Al Arab Eagles	3,815,300
4. Birchy's Bandits	3,774,473
5. Pecos swingers	3,770,110
6. The Desert Rats	3,689,652
7. Aberargie Aces	3,679,133
8. The Black Cats	3,674,642
9. Farneyman's Floppers	3,669,668
10. Pargrinders	3,657,393

Last week's Top 10


1. Pargrinders	3,416,706
2. The Cheque Collectors	3,402,241
3. Wave Dubai	3,400,333
4. Pecos swingers	3,389,719
5. Aberargie Aces	3,332,228
6. Moe Norman Fan Club	3,322,638
7. Farneyman's Floppers	3,280,401 
8. Dave's Divots	3,255,259
9. Bernie's Bogey Bangers	3,240,435
10. Paxton Putters	3,236,696

Off to India on Thursday.

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2015/tournamentid=2015012/index.html


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2015)

well I did my changes but for some reason they didn't take so only had 3 in it this week.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 16, 2015)

louise_a said:



			well I did my changes but for some reason they didn't take so only had 3 in it this week.
		
Click to expand...

You have to be sure to stay on the team changes page until you hit the confirm button. If you change pages the changes don't stick.
I always go back to my team page after making changes to double check.


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			You have to be sure to stay on the team changes page until you hit the confirm button. If you change pages the changes don't stick.
*I always go back to my team page after making changes to double check.*

Click to expand...

Same as that.
I leave the website completely before logging on again and checking that my team changes have taken effect.
Then they withdraw during the event!!!!!!


*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 16, 2015)

Solid week, could have done with Jaidee not three putting the last (and Uihlein withdrawing). Difficult choice next week as not sure many big names are playing - time to get out the who's who of Indian golf


----------



## drewster (Feb 17, 2015)

It seems that some of the decent indians aren't even  Euro Tour members and therefore not pickable...Chowrasia for example. I had him written down in my 10 but he wasn't on the selectable list.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 17, 2015)

Reckon a large percentage will go with Lahiri as star man this week, so thinking of going for someone else. Difficult choice this week though, it's a pretty small field in regards to big names.


----------



## Howsey (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi, I've recently joined the forum and I also joined the GM Fantasy League a few days ago but I'm still "pending admission". Anyone know how I get accepted..... maybe their fearful of my team


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 18, 2015)

Howsey said:



			Hi, I've recently joined the forum and I also joined the GM Fantasy League a few days ago but I'm still "pending admission". Anyone know how I get accepted..... maybe their fearful of my team 

Click to expand...

That's you in now. Make sure you get to 100 posts before Masters Sunday :thup:

Don't forget to change your teams!


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 18, 2015)

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34
Teeithighandletitfly - sportsbob
PieceMakers - Piece
Vals Legends - Val
Hendo's Hackers - Hendo007
Billys Bandits - elliottlale
mizunobhoys - jpxpro
Manley's Minions - Sir Scoop-A-Lot
Howsey's Ten - Howsey


Reminder - Need forum names for the following teams. 
Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 - ?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Current Top 10

1. Wave Dubai	3,898,308
2. The Cheque Collectors	3,867,843
3. Burj Al Arab Eagles	3,815,300
4. Birchy's Bandits	3,774,473
5. Pecos swingers	3,770,110
6. The Desert Rats	3,689,652
7. Aberargie Aces	3,679,133
8. The Black Cats	3,674,642
9. Farneyman's Floppers	3,669,668
10. Pargrinders	3,657,393

Last week's Top 10


1. Pargrinders	3,416,706
2. The Cheque Collectors	3,402,241
3. Wave Dubai	3,400,333
4. Pecos swingers	3,389,719
5. Aberargie Aces	3,332,228
6. Moe Norman Fan Club	3,322,638
7. Farneyman's Floppers	3,280,401 
8. Dave's Divots	3,255,259
9. Bernie's Bogey Bangers	3,240,435
10. Paxton Putters	3,236,696

Off to India on Thursday.

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/season=2015/tournamentid=2015012/index.html

Click to expand...

Looks like the 3 that are above me have yet to reveal their forum names! Come on dont be shy   :whoo:


----------



## Slime (Feb 18, 2015)

Anyone know who's going to withdraw after a few holes tomorrow?
It'll surely be one of my guys ................... again!
Not many big names this week, only $1,500,000 up for grabs this week, what ever that is in â‚¬!


*Slime*.


----------



## Howsey (Feb 18, 2015)

Cool.. I'm in the GM League at last. What are my chances having missed the first 3 comp's, I've done ok in the rest though so may get up the scoreboard ?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 19, 2015)

This isn't looking promising. Gaganjeet Bhullar is +6, Scott Hend is +4 through 3, and I've only got 3 players under par (Lahiri, Hahn and Wattel). This could be my worst week so far. Need the main man, my skipper Miguel to come good.


----------



## Howsey (Feb 19, 2015)

My team couldn't be more spaced out if I tried. I've got Gaganjeet Bhullar in my team too !, so much for " the ones to watch out for "


----------



## Slime (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear!
I'm glad they're only playing for loose change this week.
Nothing more to add, really ...................... except no-one has withdrawn yet!



*Slime*.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 19, 2015)

Slime said:



			Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear!
I'm glad they're only playing for loose change this week.
Nothing more to add, really ...................... *except no-one has withdrawn yet*
*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

At least if some of mine had withdrawn I would have had some sort of excuse.


----------



## Ads749r (Feb 19, 2015)

9 out of 10 players for me all over par for christs sake. Maj is my best player.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 19, 2015)

I fear a drop out of the Top 10 this week. Players all over the leader board and not enough near the top.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2015)

I seem to be having a spot of bother picking a Star Man who doesn't play like a complete and utter plank!!!!!!!!!
Some near the top but I'm going to contact my next Star Man and threaten to pick him if he doesn't give me some cash - that way he might make a cut!


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2015)

Woe, woe and thrice woe!
My Joker is secure in a tie for 118th ........................ muppet!


*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 20, 2015)

I was going to go with Wattel as star man, thank god I didn't. He's having a shocker today. Need Miguel to go low over the weekend, otherwise it's going to be a very low scoring week!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 20, 2015)

Somehow managed to have nine through to the weekend although three are right on the cut line. Scott Hend was almost my star man but changed it at the last minute.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 20, 2015)

I got 7 through, so not too bad, but only have Lahiri in the Top 10.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 20, 2015)

2 gone, 2 in the top ten but star man at +1


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone who looks at the overall leaderboard and thinks, Oh Rooter is not playing any more, I actually am, I have not missed a week and am just simply terrible at the game! My star man (Fitzpatrick) went from -2 to missing the cut today.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 20, 2015)

absolutely awful this week, only 3 made the cut, 45k was all I managed,


----------



## Slime (Feb 20, 2015)

Not looking good this week.
Eight through, most of them only just though, but, unlike *full_throttle*, I have no idea how much I will win ........................................... as there are still two rounds to go! 



*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 20, 2015)

doh, my bad, didn't even check the dates of the comp, just knew it started earlier

just checked the correct leader board, star man has gone home along with another four of my picks, level par is the best I can over atm


----------



## Slime (Feb 22, 2015)

I guess we all did badly this week, as no-one is posting their results!
So here's the benchmark, just to get the ball rolling.
This week I made â‚¬344,447.
What about you guys and gals?


*Slime*.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 22, 2015)

Lahiri  pretty much saved me to give a total of 552,063.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 22, 2015)

345k ish for me.

Load of crap.


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 22, 2015)

not sure how i did this week, awaiting the page to update, but no doubt it'll be much the same as usual


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 22, 2015)

316,  815 for me. I have moved up two spots in the table though. &#128521;&#128170;&#128077;


----------



## CMAC (Feb 22, 2015)

6 of my team missed the cut- 244k


I am now going to forget 'PICKING'- from now on I will do the lucky dip button and let fate take its course. cant be any worse than being 14743rd with my educated guesswork:angry:


----------



## Ads749r (Feb 23, 2015)

CMAC said:



			6 of my team missed the cut- 244k


I am now going to forget 'PICKING'- from now on I will do the lucky dip button and let fate take its course. cant be any worse than being 14743rd with my educated guesswork:angry:
		
Click to expand...

think I will join you in using the lucky dip button this week. 259k dropped down loads of places again even though I picked lahari.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2015)

Birchy said:



			345k ish for me.

Load of crap.
		
Click to expand...

Much the same here - good job it was a low number event.
This week I'll try and pick a star man that'll make the cut...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Much the same here - good job it was a low number event.
This week I'll try and pick a star man that'll make the cut...
		
Click to expand...

Good week for Team Fragger smashing imurg into oblivion and making big inroads to his early season lead .

Not much prize money this coming week,


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 23, 2015)

Sinking like a stone....


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 23, 2015)

Take out lahiri and i'd of had crumbs!
still not a great week, with many (including star man) not making the cut


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2015)

Not great but not the worst, slowly climbing the table which aint bad given i missed week 1.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 23, 2015)

This week's Top 12 

1. Wave Dubai	4,463,031 
2. The Cheque Collectors	4,429,812
3. The Desert Rats	4,244,935
4. The Black Cats	4,236,743
5. Aberargie Aces	4,234,416
6. Paxton Putters	4,211,289
7. Moe Norman Fan Club	4,188,390
8. Burj Al Arab Eagles	4,179,997
9. Pecos swingers	4,127,176
10. Birchy's Bandits	4,123,306
11. Dave's Divots	4,109,178
12. Farneyman's Floppers	4,017,845


----------



## Cheifi0 (Feb 23, 2015)

T



Farneyman said:



			This week's Top 12 

1. Wave Dubai	4,463,031 
2. The Cheque Collectors	4,429,812
3. The Desert Rats	4,244,935
4. The Black Cats	4,236,743
5. Aberargie Aces	4,234,416
6. Paxton Putters	4,211,289
7. Moe Norman Fan Club	4,188,390
8. Burj Al Arab Eagles	4,179,997
9. Pecos swingers	4,127,176
10. Birchy's Bandits	4,123,306
11. Dave's Divots	4,109,178
12. Farneyman's Floppers	4,017,845
		
Click to expand...

I like how you did top 12 so you could get your name up. &#128523; I had a pretty mediocre week and am slipping down the table.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 23, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			T

I like how you did top 12 so you could get your name up. &#128523; I had a pretty mediocre week and am slipping down the table.
		
Click to expand...

It may be my last visit on the leaderboard for a while...Will have to wait and see


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 24, 2015)

Solid week last week, moved up a couple of places. Who to pick as star man this week???


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2015)

George Coetzee seems to be the favourite.


*Slime*.


----------



## Big D 88 (Feb 25, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Solid week last week, moved up a couple of places. Who to pick as star man this week???
		
Click to expand...

I toyed with Pieters, Hatton and Bourdy

Ended up selecting the Belgian


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't forget to sort your teams out for tomorrow. 

REMINDER - 

1. This league is only open to GM forum users and they must have 100+ posts by Masters Sunday 2015.
2. Anyone who is not a confirmed forum member by replying to the thread with forum identity will also be withdrawn from the league on Masters Weekend. 

Still waiting on names...

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
The Black Cats - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 - ?
Main Neston - ?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 25, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Solid week last week, moved up a couple of places.* Who to pick as star man this week*???
		
Click to expand...

A south African?


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ryder Cup captain. Obviously.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 25, 2015)

Apologies to TheBlackCat forgot to switch your name.

Updated list...again apologies if I have missed anyone else of the list. 

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - Top spot but still not claimed your team????
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 - ?
Main Neston - ?


Confirmed runners and riders.

Farneyman's Floppers - Farneyman
Taylormade R007 - LiverpoolPhil
Deadly Duffers - Geejayboy28
Dan's Destroyers - Dan2501
Pargrinders- Imurg
Rorysnewoldclubs - Siren
bogey, bogey, par - Jungle
ForgotToPickATeamAgain - IainP
Weekend Warriors - Green Bay Hackers
Slime's Slammers - Slime.
Fore Right - ColchesterFC
Team Fragger - PhilTheFragger
full-throttle - Full Throttle
What's The Story Jack'nRory - need_my_wedge
fiveasidegolf - Doh
Slab's Heros - Slab
Caddie's Lads - TheCaddie
Beezerk's Ballbusters - Beezerk
HAMPTONS - drewster
Waymans Warriors - Wayman
Iron Men - Jake O' Reilly (GM)
Birchy's Bandits - Birchy
seaside hackers - seasidehacker
Bigslice's Boys - bigslice
Dude, where's my par - CMAC
Ads ball whackers- ads749r
adiemel putters - adiemel
Philly169's Winning Mentality - Philly169
TheSilverFox's - TheSilverFox89
Upsidedown - Upsidedown
Moe Norman Fan Club - fenwayrich
3 off the tee- Sam85
Jurassic Par- CornishMiner
Hickoryshafters - HickoryShaft
Rod P Golf - Naybrains
Fairway Dodgers - FairwayDodger
Rooters Socket Rockets - Rooter
Lou's hackers - Louise_a
Golfer Utd-PaddyC
Sheep On Fire - mahacker
Foremidable - Big D 88
Wabe's Whiffers - Wabinez
Monks Mission - HarryMonk
Team Turnberry 2015 - AMcC
Betterluckythangood - Cheifi0
Garush34 - Garush34
Teeithighandletitfly - sportsbob
PieceMakers - Piece
Vals Legends - Val
Hendo's Hackers - Hendo007
Billys Bandits - elliottlale
mizunobhoys - jpxpro
Manley's Minions - Sir Scoop-A-Lot
Howsey's Ten - Howsey
The Black Cats - TheBlackCat


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 26, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Ryder Cup captain. Obviously.
		
Click to expand...

More in common than just the name it appears!

Has to be the Ryder Cup captain... just helps he's a legend also!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 27, 2015)

I didn't actually pick him as star man in the end, went with big George Coetzee. Had Darren in the team (unfortunately), but glad I didn't pick him as Star Man! Knew I should have picked Broberg too, was torn between him and Sullivan. Made the wrong choice!


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2015)

Guess what!
My Joker was the only one of my team to miss the cut!



*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 27, 2015)

Slime said:



			Guess what!
My Joker was the only one of my team to miss the cut!



*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

You are having a shocker! But 20% of people backed Rory so surely you are above that lot!
Lost two to the cut. Two in the top ten. hoping George C comes through but he was the most popular star man. Tournament is anyones


----------



## sam85 (Feb 27, 2015)

I also had one player miss the cut and for the first time my star man is actually doing best out of all my picks.  Have no doubt that Aiken will have some sort of meltdown over the weekend though :smirk:


----------



## Slime (Feb 27, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			You are having a shocker! But 20% of people backed Rory so surely you are above that lot!
Lost two to the cut. Two in the top ten. hoping* George C comes through but he was the most popular star man.* Tournament is anyones
		
Click to expand...

And that is the reason I didn't pick him as my Joker.
It was a toss up between Bourdy & Noren ............................. and I chose Bourdy!



*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Feb 28, 2015)

Ooooh .................... it's very quiet on here tonight.


*Slime*.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 28, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			I didn't actually pick him as star man in the end, went with big George Coetzee. Had Darren in the team (unfortunately), but glad I didn't pick him as Star Man! Knew I should have picked Broberg too, was torn between him and Sullivan. Made the wrong choice!
		
Click to expand...

I just checked the scoreboard only to find my star man is actually Andy O'Sullivan?? I'm not gonna complain too much. Must've forgotten to click save or something. &#128077;


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 28, 2015)

I currently have 7 left in play, 2 in the Top 30 and 2 in the Top 6. Not over yet. &#128513;


----------



## Doh (Mar 1, 2015)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			I just checked the scoreboard only to find my star man is actually Andy O'Sullivan?? I'm not gonna complain too much. Must've forgotten to click save or something. &#128077;
		
Click to expand...


Good job you didn't :thup:


----------



## Imurg (Mar 1, 2015)

A whisker short of 350k this week.
In a low ranking round I'll take that!


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2015)

Despite my Joker missing the cut, I managed â‚¬453,989.
Much better than it looked at the halfway stage!


*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 1, 2015)

I had Sullivan as star man, so hoping for a better return this week, and a move up the GM league table


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2015)

About 330k for me. Crap, again


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 1, 2015)

Birchy said:



			About 330k for me. Crap, again 

Click to expand...

Wish my team was that crap 

Actually not too far behind you this week, imurg did me by about 40k, but it was a low money event, big dosh coming soon


----------



## louise_a (Mar 1, 2015)

I had Sullivan in my team but still failed to get 300K points!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 1, 2015)

In my usual position mid 50's


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Mar 1, 2015)

After my accidental Andy Sullivan star player selection I managed â‚¬558,090. A few places up so very happy. ðŸ˜€


----------



## Slime (Mar 1, 2015)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			After my accidental Andy Sullivan star player selection I managed â‚¬558,090. A few places up so very happy. ï˜€
		
Click to expand...

You only came 1st in the GM League this week!
I managed 5th with no Joker and move up to 28th overall.


*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 2, 2015)

Had Sullivan but not a lot else. Slipping down again


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 2, 2015)

This weeks Top 12 again 

1.Wave Dubai	4,784,767
2.The Cheque Collectors	4,764,291
3.The Desert Rats	4,645,792
4.Burj Al Arab Eagles	4,584,098
5.The Black Cats	4,537,202
6.Paxton Putters	4,533,025
7.Aberargie Aces	4,531,923
8.Dave's Divots	4,527,946
9.Moe Norman Fan Club	4,512,336
10.Pecos swingers	4,449,562
11.Birchy's Bandits	4,446,905
12.Farneyman's Floppers	4,415,813

A few movers and shakers.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't forget to sort your teams. :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 5, 2015)

Damn damn and thrice damn!

forgot yet again- I see a further decline down the lists with another 70 grand week:angry:


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2015)

Tried to gamble at picking the winner of the Africa Open + 9 WGC players, and look like it's going to fail. Damn you George Coetzee! Hopefully Reed will win the WGC and win me some big bucks.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 5, 2015)

Dragger's gone down this route too..
He's picked Sullivan and An in SA - T44 and T70.
Gamble might not be paying off......shame.


----------



## sam85 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hadn't realised players scored points in the WGC event this week so all my picks are in SA and none of them near the top :angry: Can see me losing interest in this rapidly


----------



## louise_a (Mar 5, 2015)

CMAC said:



			Damn damn and thrice damn!

forgot yet again- I see a further decline down the lists with another 70 grand week:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 5, 2015)

Was sure I picked Mcilroy, turns out I picked Mcevoy instead. C'mon Jamie Donaldson


----------



## Puter Putter (Mar 5, 2015)

Goddamit. Failed again too lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 5, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Was sure I picked Mcilroy, turns out I picked Mcevoy instead. C'mon Jamie Donaldson
		
Click to expand...

Ouch. that could be a costly mistake!


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 5, 2015)

sam85 said:



			Hadn't realised players scored points in the WGC event this week so all my picks are in SA and none of them near the top :angry: Can see me losing interest in this rapidly
		
Click to expand...

Neither did I


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 5, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Neither did I 

Click to expand...

ouch... a prize fund of 9.5 mill compared to around 2 mill.  I think you will need to extend the leader board next week.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 5, 2015)

Might be easier to delete  everyone else out of the league


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 5, 2015)

sportsbob said:



*Was sure I picked Mcilroy, turns out I picked Mcevoy instead*. C'mon Jamie Donaldson
		
Click to expand...

Could well be a blessing in disguise with Rory +4 after 9.

I didn't notice that there were 2 comps running until late last night when I was checking that all my team were starters so I then changed half of my team. I also didn't realise that Patrick Reed was registered on the European Tour.


----------



## drewster (Mar 9, 2015)

Gone up a few places every week since week one . Up 11 more this week. Hoping for continued progress and a big week at Augusta!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2015)

Ohhhhhh...some people took a pounding this week....no names mentioned .(Fragger)..Ooops..

3 fairly cheap weeks before the Masters - not much at stake especially in Madeira..!


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 9, 2015)

Horrible week last week, dropped out of the top 20. C'mon Ross Fisher this week.


----------



## Slime (Mar 9, 2015)

I managed 16th this week with 1,075,543 points.
I've just limped up to 22nd on the GM money list!


*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 9, 2015)

Top 10 

1. The Cheque Collectors	5,915,672
2. Wave Dubai	5,837,715
3. The Desert Rats	5,770,776
4. Aberargie Aces	5,643,931
5. Burj Al Arab Eagles	5,635,592
6. Paxton Putters	5,635,190
7. The Black Cats	5,622,029
8. Pargrinders	5,459,705
9. Dave's Divots	5,406,154
10. Golfers Utd	5,287,637

Could have been so different. If only someone who knew, let everyone else know


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 9, 2015)

642k this week, thats with 4 of my chosen few going AWOL, no movement in the GM league


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2015)

Not a good start to this week. Richard Sterne has withdrawn leaving me with 9 players. First one I've had this year. Could do with my star man performing for once this week. Come on Van Zyl!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2015)

Morten Madsen just finished Hole in one - Eagle. Not bad! Van Zyl however is performing like all my star men, awfully. 3 bogeys and a double to finish. Awesome.


----------



## drewster (Mar 12, 2015)

Ive got Madsen in my team and 3 x Fishers !!!


----------



## Val (Mar 12, 2015)

Forgot about this week, oops


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 12, 2015)

Madsen and more importantly for my pocket, Horsey both in my team

giddy up son!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 12, 2015)

I messed up big time last week, picked all my bloody players in the Africa open! Cost me a lot of dough! :rant:


----------



## Jungle (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm surprised it's took this long but I've forgot to pick my team.

The slow decline begins.


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 13, 2015)

Not a good start, two withdrawn, three other missed the cut and only one of my remaining 5 in the top 10 #downwardspiral


----------



## Slime (Mar 13, 2015)

I've lost four to the cut, the rest are struggling somewhat!


*Slime*.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 16, 2015)

Last year was consistently around the top 1000 mark, but so far off the pace this year it's not funny.... This week should be an interesting set of picks.....


----------



## Imurg (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah, good luck finding 10 players you've heard of, let alone in with a chance of winning...
A standard PGA tour winner gets more than the entire purse in Madeira this week!


----------



## drewster (Mar 16, 2015)

Totally sh*t the bed this week with the glaring ommission of George Coetzee !!  Not going to claw much back this week either !!!


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Mar 16, 2015)

Managed to sneak into the top 50 on GM League, slowly creeping up!


----------



## Slime (Mar 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Yeah, good luck finding 10 players you've heard of, let alone in with a chance of winning...
A standard PGA tour winner gets more than the entire purse in Madeira this week!
		
Click to expand...

I enjoy this tournament ............................... only because I've played the course a few times!


*Slime*.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 16, 2015)

I may have completely forgotten to pick a side this past week. Whoops.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 16, 2015)

43k this week, haven't looked to see who scored what. Think I'll try another lucky dip for the next tournament


----------



## Garush34 (Mar 16, 2015)

Star man won for me last week, struggling this week as hardly anyone playing that I know enough about but we'll see with the team I've picked.

Just checked the league, up to 10th not doing too bad this year.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 16, 2015)

This weeks Top 10

1. The Desert Rats	6,350,415
2. The Cheque Collectors	6,261,734
3. Wave Dubai	6,157,403
4. Dave's Divots	6,015,662
5. Burj Al Arab Eagles	5,998,855
6. The Black Cats	5,991,217
7. Aberargie Aces	5,970,969
8. Paxton Putters	5,954,878
9. Pargrinders	5,831,318
10. Garush34	5,697,394


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 16, 2015)

Just used the Lucky Dip option for the first time. Can't be any worse than last week.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2015)

Haha, who have you ended up with?

Torn between Ricardo Santos and Renato Paratore for Star Man this week. Leaning towards Santos atm!


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 17, 2015)

Wish they had a lucky dip for your captain choice - could do with it this week.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 17, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha, who have you ended up with?

Torn between Ricardo Santos and Renato Paratore for Star Man this week. Leaning towards Santos atm!
		
Click to expand...

It took three goes before there were enough players in there that I recognised and ended up with Archer, Dredge, Elvira, Fahrbring, Gaunt, Hansen, Maybin, Murray, Saddier and Velasco.  Looks pretty good to me - until the first ball is struck in anger.


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2015)

I've just picked my team.
Hilarious.


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Mar 21, 2015)

Wow.
It's been reduced to a 36 hole sprint due to wind and rain.
It's a shotgun start tomorrow ................... it's gonna be close.
Nice to see Van Phillips playing again, but bogies at the last three ruined his day to leave him on -1.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2015)

There will probably be half- money awarded, making it even more insignificant than it was before.....


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2015)

Now totally insignificant as its been cancelled!
I believe they're trying to rearrange it for later in the year.
No prizes this week.


----------



## sportsbob (Mar 24, 2015)

After finishing 1= last week (ok and last =), good to have some more familiar names this week in Morocco. Umming and Aghing over selecting Tommy Fleetwood


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 25, 2015)

Don't forget to make the changes.

Updated list...again apologies if I have missed anyone else of the list. 

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 - ?
Main Neston - ?
Crieff Saints -?

Any teams not claimed by the start of the Masters will be removed from the league.


----------



## Val (Mar 25, 2015)

Missed 3 weeks now so leaving as is to see what develops


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2015)

This is going well. Got 6 players below the cut line. Need star man Siem to go low over the weekend......


----------



## Rooter (Mar 27, 2015)

Close to giving up on this stupid game. Last minutes swapped rafa CB (who i had picked!!) removed him and swapped for Ross Fisher...


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2015)

My team not playing well today, Siem's now +4, Stal is +5, Sullivan and Levy finished +3, Fisher's dropped to +6. Only have 2 players under-par for the day, Grillo and Fleetwood. Not going well!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2015)

Big George doing the business again....!


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 27, 2015)

Flipping hell Marcel. What's he doing? +8 now for today. Why did I not pick Coetzee and RCB?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2015)

Siem's either sick, injured or simply lost the ability to play par 3's - doubled 3 of them today....


----------



## Slime (Mar 27, 2015)

Four of my squad missed the cut today ................................... but the other six are all at T10 or better, including my Joker.
What could possibly go wrong?

*
Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 28, 2015)

complete opposite for me, 6 missed the cut including the star man, highest placed of my remaining quartet is tied 10th


----------



## Slime (Mar 29, 2015)

Only three did themselves justice this weekend.
They all finished T3, so close ...................... but no cigar!
I walked away with â‚¬293,750.

Any good?


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2015)

268k for me with only 5 making the cut.
Good old Georgie Boy!


----------



## Siren (Mar 29, 2015)

130k, probably my worst week since ive started this including the weeks ive forgotten to change my team.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 30, 2015)

63,000. Eugh. Might as well have done lucky dip this week. Awful.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 31, 2015)

Current Top 10.

1. The Desert Rats	6,607,065
2. Wave Dubai	6,447,253
3. The Cheque Collectors	6,419,784
4. The Black Cats	6,208,714
5. Burj Al Arab Eagles	6,171,005
6. Dave's Divots	6,149,062
7. Paxton Putters	6,132,128
8. Pargrinders	6,099,306
9. Aberargie Aces	6,099,119
10. Moe Norman Fan Club	5,909,291


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Apr 1, 2015)

I've snuck into the top 50! Rubbish week though.


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2015)

Just made a last minute change to my team .............................. school boy error.
The guys I've just sacked are going to finish 1st and 2nd and their replacements will miss the cut ........................... or will they?








*Slime*.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 8, 2015)

Missed three weeks, so given up- pointless now


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 8, 2015)

Changes made and looking forward to the action.

Anyone who has not claimed their team by Sunday night when it finishes will be deleted from league during the week. Anyone else who wishes me to take your team out feel free to let me know or do it yourself if you can... Not sure if you can do that or not??? 

After all no one wants to end up last. :whoo:

Wonder who will be left after the cut! Someone has to finish last. I will be posting the Top and Bottom 10 after each week. Unless I end up in the bottom 10 off course.


----------



## Slime (Apr 12, 2015)

My goodness, this thread is quiet!
No-one making a significant move this week?
I'll get the ball rolling.
Two missed the cut and I have four on level par.
Rory needs to go really low today, as he's my Joker, but I guess that applies to most of us!
How are you lot doing?


*Slime*.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Apr 13, 2015)

Managed to slip comfortably into the top 40. I am happy for Spieth however gutted for Justin Rose. I really thought he'd make a big move yesterday following his great finish on Saturday... Oh well there's always next year!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 13, 2015)

Good week for me.
Rosie, Starman Rory and Poults well placed.
Another huge chunk of lead over Fragger- just a mere 2.4 million now....:whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 13, 2015)

Managed to shot up to 26th after the weekends action however that may change once I delete the teams unclaimed.

The following have all been unclaimed so will be deleted. These include some Top 10's!

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 - ?
Main Neston - ?
Crieff Saints -?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 13, 2015)

Current Top 10 after deleting non claimed teams.

1. The Black Cats	8,720,086
2. Pargrinders	8,650,896
3. Moe Norman Fan Club	8,480,105
4. Golfers Utd	8,330,823
5. Garush34	8,214,729
6. Slime's Slammers.	7,945,123
7. HAMPTONS	7,915,708
8. Teeithighandletitfly	7,894,138
9. Billys Bandits	7,718,592
10. Fairway Dodgers	7,712,571

PS If I have deleted a team by mistake and you had claimed it previously in this thread copy and paste it here again or PM me with the link and I can reinstate you. If you haven't claimed your team tough titty.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Apr 13, 2015)

Since the cull I am now in the top 20! Boom!

Less that 2 million away from pole position. Liking that! :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 13, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Current Top 10 after deleting non claimed teams.

1. The Black Cats	8,720,086
2. Pargrinders	8,650,896
3. Moe Norman Fan Club	8,480,105
4. Golfers Utd	8,330,823
5. Garush34	8,214,729
6. Slime's Slammers.	7,945,123
7. HAMPTONS	7,915,708
8. Teeithighandletitfly	7,894,138
9. Billys Bandits	7,718,592
10. Fairway Dodgers	7,712,571

PS If I have deleted a team by mistake and you had claimed it previously in this thread copy and paste it here again or PM me with the link and I can reinstate you. If you haven't claimed your team tough titty.
		
Click to expand...

Woop woop! Top Ten!!

Can you cull some more teams, please Fabian!!? Anyone over 8,000,000 will do!  :whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 13, 2015)

Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			Since the cull I am now in the top 20! Boom!

Less that 2 million away from pole position. Liking that! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was tempted to show the "new" Top 13


----------



## Slime (Apr 13, 2015)

I've just noticed that since the cut I'm up to 6th!









*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 13, 2015)

283k earned, this week, thanks to the cull I'm quite near the relegation zone


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 13, 2015)

In the top 5 for me. Been lucky with the picks so far.


----------



## drewster (Apr 14, 2015)

Top 10 for me now, now i've made the cut it's time to push on !!!


----------



## Barrie (Apr 14, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			The tour starts on Thursday so if anyone is interested in joining feel free.

League name: GM 2015
PIN: 7384

Happy picking and dropping 

PS If someone has already started a GM league could you message me the PIN and ignore this!
		
Click to expand...

Loost all my fantasy league points. Any one else had this

Barrie


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 15, 2015)

Just gone to change my team and the table isn't showing all the scores. Some of them (including the top 2) appear to be missing.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 17, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			The following have all been unclaimed so will be deleted. These include some Top 10's!

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 - ?
Main Neston - ?
Crieff Saints -?
		
Click to expand...




Barrie said:



			Loost all my fantasy league points. Any one else had this

Barrie
		
Click to expand...




fenwayrich said:



			Just gone to change my team and the table isn't showing all the scores. Some of them (including the top 2) appear to be missing.
		
Click to expand...

As mentioned numerous times on the thread any unclaimed sides will be deleted from the league. If I have missed a post where you claimed your team then quote it here and I will reinstate it.  

You had from the start of the European Tour to simply add your forum name to this ongoing thread and as also mentioned Masters weekend was the cut off.

:thup:

PS As I was away for a few days and lost track of the days I forgot to change my team for this week. Hope everyone else done the same.


----------



## Rooter (Apr 17, 2015)

But An has retired with a neck injury! Was my star player!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 17, 2015)

Was having a bit of a shocker today, +5 with 7 bogeys. My Star man is Noren. Started awfully yesterday, but pulled it back well today with a 1 under 71. Have 3 guys in the top 10 currently, with Aphibarnrat, Fleetwood and Levy. Going okay, only have 2 blokes below the cut currently.


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2015)

My star player is missing the cut at +4 ..................... he's got no excuse!
I saw one guy yesterday knocked it round in just 97 shots! A mere 25 over par.
I should see eight playing the weekend, but they're spread all over the place.


*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 17, 2015)

I haven't one player in action this week. :angry: Schoolboy error.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 17, 2015)

Damn you Colsaerts. Needed him to get a birdie to make the cut, and he goes and makes an 8 on the 13th. That's both Belgians I picked missing the cut. Damn you Belgium.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 17, 2015)

I went lucky dip on this week.  Fully expecting no points!


----------



## Slime (Apr 19, 2015)

I fluked the winner this week, albeit after a playoff and not my Joker.
My team earned â‚¬713,596 this week ...................... reasonable result considering that no-one in the top ten had Aphibarnrat as their star man!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2015)

Just 221k for me - from 9 that made the cut!
At least Fragger was put to the sword again...


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 20, 2015)

This weeks Top 10

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	9,267,420
2. Golfers Utd	8,986,183
3. The Black Cats	8,897,292
4. Pargrinders	8,895,115
5. Taylormade R007	8,769,596
6. Slime's Slammers.	8,658,724
7. Teeithighandletitfly	8,576,492
8. Garush34	8,568,063
9. Bernie's Bogey Bangers	8,533,647
10. HAMPTONS	8,406,906



Bernie's Bogey Bangers apologies for deleting you. I have missed your addition to the list. Your team should show up again next week. I have added you into the Top 10.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2015)

Great week with the big man being my star man shooting me into the Top 5 :whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 20, 2015)

Anymore gloating and you will be deleted


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 20, 2015)

Forgot to do a team this week....

Nil points


----------



## Slime (Apr 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great week with the big man being my star man shooting me into the Top 5 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...




Farneyman said:



			Anymore gloating and you will be deleted 

Click to expand...

Can I gloat on his behalf?
Great week Phil, well done, enjoy your lofty position ............................... I'm out to get you!


*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Apr 20, 2015)

Solid week, picked the barn rat and Fleetwood but star man Levy let me down


----------



## sportsbob (Apr 20, 2015)

Might just have to go with the same team again this week, might try and bring in Grillo for someone though - decisions, decisions


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't forget the changes for tomorrow's golf.


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm fielding four debutantes this week, one of which is my Joker.
I'm trying to steal a march on the other guys around me by picking a long shot as my Wild Card.

Well see!


*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 26, 2015)

Please note: The team changes deadline for the WGC Cadillac Match Play will be at approximately 15:00 BST on Wednesday, 29 April due to the event being played Wednesday through to Sunday.

This weeks results to follow.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks like just over 700k for me - had 2nd and 3rd.

Big one next week!!


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2015)

I only had six make the cut, but also had 2nd and 3rd, although my Joker was well down the scoreboard.
I finished with â‚¬687,831.
Not sure which way I'll be moving.


*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 26, 2015)

fourth place for my star player, not much else to note, guesstimating around 400k this week, awaiting the site to be updated


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2015)

About 1.2M for me so hoping for a jump in the league.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 26, 2015)

Current Top 10

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	9,820,188
2. Taylormade R007	9,638,227
3. Pargrinders	9,601,700
4. Golfers Utd	9,566,562
5. Teeithighandletitfly	9,531,856
6. Slime's Slammers.	9,346,555
7. Garush34	9,298,995
8. Bernie's Bogey Bangers	9,278,799
9. The Black Cats	9,251,057
10. HAMPTONS	9,233,362

This week's top scorer-
Beezerk's Ballbusters	with 1,203,234.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 26, 2015)

Not a bad week - only gone and moved myself up to second :whoo:


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 26, 2015)

Crikey,  I'm leading


----------



## sportsbob (Apr 27, 2015)

Up into the top 5 at the expense of Slime


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey, *sportsbob*, I'm coming to get ya!

*
Slime*.


----------



## TheBlackCat (Apr 28, 2015)

Don't forget the deadline for changing your team this week is WEDNESDAY 3pm.


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2015)

I've picked my team but have no idea who to have as my Star Man.
I could go Rory, but most people will!
Oh, what to do ........................


*Slime*.


----------



## bernix (Apr 29, 2015)

i picked Stenson as my star player, think he has a good record in the event and an easy bracket


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2015)

Onl two through to the last sixteen.
Absolute shambles.
I'm going backwards .............................. and fast!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2015)

DannyBoy flying my flag although Rory's still in it and he is the StarMan....unless you're Fragger that is.....:rofl::rofl::clap::clap:


----------



## Farneyman (May 3, 2015)

What time is coverage starting this evening?

Need Rory to hold on...


----------



## Garush34 (May 3, 2015)

It's started already, a good afternoons viewing ahead.


----------



## sportsbob (May 3, 2015)

New leader after this week. Willett is going to be the key. Glad I picked Rory as star man as was going to go for Reed. Not a lot else though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 3, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			New leader after this week. Willett is going to be the key. Glad I picked Rory as star man as was going to go for Reed. Not a lot else though
		
Click to expand...

Both me and you picked Rory as star man - as did a few others but most picked the same other 9 players 

Think we will all stay the same


----------



## Imurg (May 4, 2015)

Nice â‚¬4m this week......
Up to 167 overall and put a bit of a gap to the rest in the GM league....
Splendid!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Nice â‚¬4m this week......
Up to 167 overall and put a bit of a gap to the rest in the GM league....
Splendid!
		
Click to expand...

The ones with Willet moved up nicely - top 5 or even 10 are stretching away. Some more big points up for grabs coming soon


----------



## Imurg (May 4, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The ones with Willet moved up nicely - top 5 or even 10 are stretching away. Some more big points up for grabs coming soon
		
Click to expand...

But not this week....total purse is 1/2 million â‚¬ less than Rory won this week...!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2015)

Imurg said:



			But not this week....total purse is 1/2 million â‚¬ less than Rory won this week...!
		
Click to expand...

But lots of weeks to go with WGC and Majors coming up - plenty of time for gaps tp close which has already happened this season - i was 2 million behind at one stage and got back up there without a WGC event.


----------



## Beezerk (May 4, 2015)

Blimey a couple of good weeks and I've shot into the top 10.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 4, 2015)

Crap week. Reed as star man, no Willett.


----------



## Garush34 (May 4, 2015)

Stayed in 7th place this week. Thank god for Rory as star man. Was a hard week picking wise to see who would get out of the groups, most of the ones I thought would got beat. But at least they all got some money for playing.


----------



## fenwayrich (May 4, 2015)

Hanging on to the lead by a thread despite not having Willett. I'm 2nd in my other league, the bloke in 1st is the overall leader!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 4, 2015)

Didn't take much notice of which comp it was this week so didn't even have Rory in my team let alone star man.


----------



## Farneyman (May 4, 2015)

Current Top 11 :whoo:

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	13,635,999
2. Pargrinders	13,628,405
3. Teeithighandletitfly	13,175,986
4. Taylormade R007	13,138,010
5. The Black Cats	13,059,337
6. HAMPTONS	12,956,857
7. Garush34	12,832,211
8. Beezerk's Ballbusters	12,168,181
9. Rorysnewoldclubs	12,056,857
10. What's The Story Jack'nRory	11,878,911
11. Farneyman's Floppers	11,868,498 


Weeks Top Team was Howsey's Ten with 4,229,935


----------



## full_throttle (May 4, 2015)

used the lucky dip, must have done something wrong because 9 of my ten didn't play in the event.

a mahoosive 45k this week sees me drop down the GM league.


----------



## drewster (May 5, 2015)

Hamptons are moving on up !!!


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Crap week. Reed as star man, no Willett.
		
Click to expand...

I also had a crap week.
I also had Reed as my Star Man.
I also had no Willett.

Sinking fast!


*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (May 5, 2015)

Top 3 #movingonup


----------



## Dan2501 (May 7, 2015)

Rusty after a long break through injury? Not Thorbjorn Olesen. What a man. Been away since Feb and comes back today and is leading -6 through 16. Seriously talented dude, so glad I followed my blind fanboyism and put him as Star Man.


----------



## drewster (May 7, 2015)

Any other clowns like me pick Aphibarnrat as their captain ???  #movingondownnow


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2015)

drewster said:



			Any other clowns like me pick Aphibarnrat as their captain ???  #movingondownnow
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to talk about it ............................ OKAY!


*Slime*.


----------



## Doh (May 7, 2015)

Slime said:



			I don't want to talk about it ............................ OKAY!


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Me nether


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2015)

Seemed a decent shout before play....

At least I didn't pick Hennie Otto as StarMan.......but I know a Man who did..!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 8, 2015)

Not looking good for you chaps that picked Aphibarnrat as Star Man. He's withdrawn! 

Really hope Thorbjorn builds on yesterday with a low one today. Come on Thor!


----------



## Doh (May 8, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Not looking good for you chaps that picked Aphibarnrat as Star Man. He's withdrawn! 

Really hope Thorbjorn builds on yesterday with a low one today. Come on Thor!
		
Click to expand...



I thought I had him as my star Man but No it's a well placed Thomas Aiken. I must have been drunk


----------



## Dan2501 (May 8, 2015)

Thorbjorn was looking immense on the front-nine, but having a bit of a battle on the back. Scrambled pars on the last 2, but could easily have dropped 3 shots. Really needs to get his tee shots back on-line.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 8, 2015)

Looking good at the end of Round 2!


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2015)

I've only got seven through and my Joker has withdrawn.
I do have Olesen though ........................ it's not quite all doom and gloom!


*Slime*.


----------



## Garush34 (May 8, 2015)

Lost 5 to the cut and the WD. But luckily I have 4 in the top 6, including the leader and my star man.


----------



## sportsbob (May 9, 2015)

3 gone. I knew I picked the wrong dane! C'mon star man George


----------



## Garush34 (May 9, 2015)

Looking good for me going into the last day. Star man leading and two tied second. Hopefully it will be like this tomorrow.


----------



## Farneyman (May 10, 2015)

Current Top 10

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	14,092,972
2. Pargrinders	13,917,562
3. Taylormade R007	13,657,294
4. Teeithighandletitfly	13,608,193
5. The Black Cats	13,605,478
6. Garush34	13,351,495
7. HAMPTONS	13,339,770
8. Rorysnewoldclubs	12,598,787
9. Beezerk's Ballbusters	12,591,173
10. Farneyman's Floppers	12,255,068

This weeks Top Team - The Black Cats	546,141


----------



## full_throttle (May 10, 2015)

had second place and a few lower placed winnings but once again the star man failed to help my cause, 141k this weekend, now in 52nd place, those below me are non movers,


----------



## Dan2501 (May 14, 2015)

Good start to the week, Alex Levy withdrew on Tuesday and I didn't notice.


----------



## drewster (May 14, 2015)

Well i've picked Sergio as skipper this week so am expecting him to miss the cut !!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (May 14, 2015)

Gone with Sergio too. Played well last week, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Doh (May 14, 2015)

Another one for Sergio, also put Tommy Fleetwood back in.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 14, 2015)

Cracking start for Sergio. +2 through 4.......


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (May 14, 2015)

2nd week I've missed the team changes! Not good at all! I do have Fleetwood and Sergio in there so hopefully Sergio pulls it round to match Fleetwood -6!


----------



## Farneyman (May 14, 2015)

Oooft...not going very well after day 1!


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2015)

It's early days but I'm currently showing six players below the projected cut line!
That's gotta hurt.


*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 15, 2015)

Yeah, this is going badly. Only had 9 to start with, and looking like 4 are going to miss the cut. Sergio's performance has been very disappointing, his putting yesterday was as bad as I've ever seen it.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 15, 2015)

Cut line has just shifted to +4, so as it stands, Sergio is making the cut. If everything does stay as-is, then I'll only lose one guy to the cut, Olesen, so I'll have 8 through to the weekend!


----------



## Slime (May 15, 2015)

It looks like I'll have eight through due to the cut line shifting a couple of strokes during the day.
My Joker had a real mare today but comfortably makes it into the weekend.
I currently have two in the top ten.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2015)

9 through, just Oleson missed the cut.
Most are placed in the top half of the board but tomorrow is another day


----------



## TheSilverFox89 (May 18, 2015)

Pretty good week for me 

*Week Points:	414,313
Week Position:	359*


----------



## full_throttle (May 18, 2015)

WOW, 39500 this week, looks like I'm bottom of the gm league of those still playing


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			WOW, 39500 this week, looks like I'm bottom of the gm league of those still playing
		
Click to expand...

Did you still have Rory as your star man


----------



## Farneyman (May 18, 2015)

Current Top 10 after Spanish Open 

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	14,339,929
2. Pargrinders	14,162,839
3. Taylormade R007	13,926,180
4. Teeithighandletitfly	13,873,361
5. The Black Cats	13,831,212
6. HAMPTONS	13,610,469
7. Garush34	13,591,388
8. Beezerk's Ballbusters	13,029,880
9. Rorysnewoldclubs	12,851,655
10. Farneyman's Floppers	12,501,213


----------



## full_throttle (May 18, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did you still have Rory as your star man  

Click to expand...

He earns more than that in one hole, never mind over 4 days lol


----------



## Doh (May 19, 2015)

Currently 14th in the GM league,quite happy with that as it's the first time I have done this.


----------



## Imurg (May 19, 2015)

Doh said:



			Currently 14th in the GM league,quite happy with that as it's the first time I have done this.
		
Click to expand...

Currently miles ahead of Fragger - quite happy with this....


----------



## Farneyman (May 20, 2015)

Don't forget to make the changes for this weeks competition.


----------



## sportsbob (May 22, 2015)

C'mon Rory, I need your points!


----------



## Slime (May 22, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			C'mon Rory, I need your points!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry, the top thirteen teams in the GM league all have Rory as their star man!


*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2015)

Not looking good for Rory ATM. Gone bogey, double on his last 2 and is now 2 shots below the cut line. Come on Rory. Be gutted if he's not there tomorrow!


----------



## Slime (May 22, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Not looking good for Rory ATM. Gone bogey, double on his last 2 and is now 2 shots below the cut line. Come on Rory. *Be gutted if he's not there tomorrow!*

Click to expand...

Me too ............................... I've got tickets!


*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, as have I, for Saturday and Sunday!


----------



## Garush34 (May 22, 2015)

In good shape going into the weekend, only lost Rory but he was my star man. But have the leader and most others are up there with a chance to get it going.


----------



## Slime (May 23, 2015)

I went to cheer my boys on today .............................. epic fail, only three are under par!
ALL my hopes rest on Francesco.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (May 23, 2015)

Poor week
Thought I had a strong team but they're not playing.
Gonna get slaughtered by You know who this week....


----------



## Doh (May 25, 2015)

Good week for me, and what a lucky so and so I am. Thought I had made my changes to my team last Wednesday with Rory as my star man only to find when I checked Thursday night I have still got the same team from the Spanish open.
So I still had Sergio as my star man and Rory was not in the team, even worse Sergio was not even playing.
I ended up with the winner and second plus four other picks in the top thirty. Ended up with over one and a half million points.:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (May 25, 2015)

Current Top 11

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	14,743,877
2. HAMPTONS	14,592,077
3. Pargrinders	14,548,079
4. Teeithighandletitfly	14,423,232
5. Taylormade R007	14,337,680
6. The Black Cats	14,303,781
7. Garush34	14,227,582
8. Beezerk's Ballbusters	13,818,395
9. fiveasidegolf	13,687,002
10. Rorysnewoldclubs	13,611,401
11. Farneyman's Floppers	13,551,442 :whoo:

This week's top scorer was  - 3 off the tee with 1,749,650

Current leader Moe Norman Fan Club had a bit of a mare picking up only 403,948.


----------



## sportsbob (May 26, 2015)

I knew I should have made Lowry the star man at Wentworth ahead of Rory. Hanging on to 4th despite a poor 500K this week.


----------



## drewster (May 26, 2015)

Up to 2nd, happy days !!!!


----------



## Farneyman (May 27, 2015)

Don't forget to make your changes for tomorrow!


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Don't forget to make your changes for tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

Damn .......................... too late to drop Rory!
He's having a mare, currently in LAST place!!!!!!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2015)

I've got four currently playing, with a combined total of +9!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2015)

I've quietly moved on to a pathetic +27!


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2015)

I currently have 1 player under par......
Looks like I'm playing another blinder this week....


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2015)

Imurg said:



*I currently have 1 player under par*......
Looks like I'm playing another blinder this week....
		
Click to expand...

Me too ......................... it could be closer than you think!


*Slime*.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 28, 2015)

Aaah, the cream rises to the top. Meanwhile I seem to have picked the also rans again. Not one player under par and a total of +34.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 28, 2015)

I've got Willett, Grillo and Wood under-par, and then Fleetwood, Lowry and Jimenez in the top 26. After those chaps it's looking pretty ugly though, An and Warren at +4, Kaymer at +8 and McIlroy at +9. Need those last 2 to go low tomorrow, looking unlikely though!


----------



## Slime (May 28, 2015)

I think I'd be happy with Rory missing the cut as I suspect he's many peoples' Star Man.

*Slime*.


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 29, 2015)

My star man in is Shane Lowry this week.  He's broke his putter somehow so fingers crossed he makes the cut at least.


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2015)

Cheifi0 said:



			My star man in is Shane Lowry this week.  He's broke his putter somehow so fingers crossed he makes the cut at least.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone any idea how..?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 29, 2015)

Heck Lowry is my main man too, hope he didn't abuse it , that's going to be tricky


----------



## Dan2501 (May 29, 2015)

Who needs a putter? Birdie for Lowry on the 1st!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 29, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Who needs a putter? Birdie for Lowry on the 1st!
		
Click to expand...

Good , he needs a few more now


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 29, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Anyone any idea how..?
		
Click to expand...

Not entirely sure.  I started listening to the European Tour Radio (very good) and they mentioned that he was using his wedge on the greens.  Missed what he actually did but heard he double bogied one hole then 3 putted from 8 foot on the next so I imagine he was throwing his club about as I saw him do it yesterday.


----------



## Dan2501 (May 29, 2015)

Shane Lowry today:

[video=youtube;ac9Z6CN14Gs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac9Z6CN14Gs[/video]


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2015)

Anyone got Hennie Otto?
He's 15 over after 14 on today's round!


*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (May 29, 2015)

Jonathan Moore has taken a 13 on the 13th!


*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (May 30, 2015)

4 gone and none of the rest under par. Not looking good. Did we all avoid Rory as star man this week? I went for putterless Lowry as well


----------



## full_throttle (May 30, 2015)

Donald is my star player this week, 3 missed the cut,


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2015)

Seven made it ................. just.
Best I have is Molinari at +2. 
I need a stellar weekend ........................ or maybe a Stella weekend!


*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 1, 2015)

Current Top Ten

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	14,913,169
2. HAMPTONS	14,733,827
3. Pargrinders	14,688,996
4. Teeithighandletitfly	14,649,732
5. Taylormade R007	14,510,513
6. The Black Cats	14,502,448
7. Garush34	14,416,582
8. Beezerk's Ballbusters	13,966,145
9. fiveasidegolf	13,829,627
10. Rorysnewoldclubs	13,738,443


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 6, 2015)

C'mon Henrik Stenson, need a charge from my star player after 3 missed the cut


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			C'mon Henrik Stenson, need a charge from my star player after 3 missed the cut
		
Click to expand...

Noooooo!
He needs to fail as too many have him as star man.
My Joker missed the cut along with three others ..................................... again!


*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm backing Grillo to go low tomorrow. Picked him as star man, and he's avoided his Saturday collapse this week, so has a chance! Top 10 finish at least would be nice. Hopefully Noren can keep the lead and at least get a win for my team!


----------



## Doh (Jun 6, 2015)

Good to see my star man Noren at the top tonight just hope he can stay there.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2015)

Doh said:



			Good to see my star man Noren at the top tonight just hope he can stay there.
		
Click to expand...

I put him in last minute so I hope he does well, however my star man is on his coattails :thup:


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 10, 2015)

Doh said:



			Good to see my star man Noren at the top tonight just hope he can stay there.
		
Click to expand...

Good choice last week. This week is tough, just made a last minute change - don't you just hate that! At least no one has dropped out the day before like in previous weeks... yet


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2015)

Taking a gamble this week as I need to do some catching up.
Not much money up for grabs though.

*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 10, 2015)

Current Top 10

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	15,478,572
2. HAMPTONS	15,113,653
3. Teeithighandletitfly	15,085,308
4. Pargrinders	15,077,072
5. Taylormade R007	14,981,515
6. The Black Cats	14,733,234
7. Garush34	14,524,625
8. Beezerk's Ballbusters	14,474,631
9. fiveasidegolf	14,420,641
10. Farneyman's Floppers	14,151,073

Don't forget to make your changes.


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2015)

I know Bernd Wiesberger is a slow starter, but this is awful.
He's in my team, but I'd imagine a lot of guys have him as their Star Man ...................... not looking good!

*Slime*.


----------



## drewster (Jun 11, 2015)

He's my starman !!!!! The others are doing ok though so far.


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2015)

drewster said:



			He's my starman !!!!! The others are doing ok though so far.
		
Click to expand...

I binned him as Star Man last night, I've gone for Max Kieffer as a bit of a long shot.
He's -3 after six!

*Slime*.


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jun 11, 2015)

Well I just went to check how my guys were doing and it doesnt appear to have taken the changes! Not sure what I did there??

I had Woods, Bourdy, Stal and Fitzpatrick in there. Star Man Coulsaerts not fairing great but looks like I will be having a REALLY bad week as my only player in the field is currently -1 through 14 and sat in T30!


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2015)

I must admit that I thought I'd picked Fitzpatrick, but apparently not!
He's a start in the making though.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2015)

So, Andrey Pavlov starts the day with a ............................. I'm not even sure there's a word for it.
He's scored a SEVENTEEN on the opening hole, a 506yd par 5 ...................... a seventeen!

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ouch. Not an ideal start to the round that. I bet he just wanted to walk in then. Going to be a long day for him!


----------



## Doh (Jun 12, 2015)

Tyrell Hatton  is my star man and he is struggling to make the cut.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2015)

I've got Wiesberger as star man, but looking very unlikely that he's going to make the cut. Top of the leaderboard looking good though.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2015)

Wiesberger -3 through 4. It's not over yet! Come on Bernd!


----------



## Doh (Jun 12, 2015)

Hatton didn't make it but I have 9 through to the weekend.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2015)

Birdie-Eagle for Wiesberger! Come on Bernd, two more birdies and we're in business!


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Wiesberger -3 through 4.* It's not over yet!* Come on Bernd!
		
Click to expand...

It is now!

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 12, 2015)

Damn you! Ah well, 8 blokes through the cut, and have 4 of the top 5. Not bad.


----------



## Slime (Jun 12, 2015)

I've got seven through.
3 in the first 5 and two others on T11, including my Joker.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jun 14, 2015)

Managed 12th for the week, slightly disappointing as my Joker got steadily worse.
Up to 14th overall, heading in the right direction .................. at last!


*Slime*.


----------



## Doh (Jun 15, 2015)

Up to eighth now not a bad week considering the star man did not make the cut over 600.000 made.


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 15, 2015)

Current Top 10.

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	15,994,217
2. HAMPTONS	15,672,273
3. Pargrinders	15,576,502
4. Teeithighandletitfly	15,559,853
5. Taylormade R007	15,279,882
6. The Black Cats	15,239,129
7. Garush34	15,092,305
8. fiveasidegolf	15,057,436
9. Beezerk's Ballbusters	15,000,121
10. Farneyman's Floppers	14,909,143

Hanging in there in 10th.


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2015)

Eight through to the weekend ............................. for a change!
An and Willett let me down, two men in red figures.
It's still anyone's to win.

*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Jun 27, 2015)

How are we doing this weekend? I have 9 through but could do with Lowry having a good moving day


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 27, 2015)

The Top Ten (from last week in case I slip out of the top 10 )

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	17,545,572
2. Taylormade R007	17,245,727
3. Teeithighandletitfly	17,156,014
4. Pargrinders	16,803,910
5. fiveasidegolf	16,668,181
6. HAMPTONS	16,644,481
7. Garush34	16,386,209
8. Farneyman's Floppers	16,260,446
9. The Black Cats	16,109,330
10. Beezerk's Ballbusters	15,977,875

Have only 7 through to the weekend...


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2015)

It's going badly, only seven through!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2015)

Seven through but many not badly placed.
Starman Henrik's doing OK and Rafa is still leading....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2015)

Im liking the look of my team after day 1 of The French Open



hope it stays that way


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im liking the look of my team after day 1 of The French Open
View attachment 15924


*hope it stays that way*

Click to expand...

It hasn't .

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm thinking that maybe I've had a reasonable week .................................. at last!
I managed â‚¬1,106,855 this week with a poor effort from my Joker.
How'd you guys do?

*Slime*.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 5, 2015)

Not checked money wise, but had 4 in top 12, another in top 20. One other made the cut, with star man and 3 others missing the cut. Not too bad.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2015)

Steady as always.
Starman Willett took the weekend off with the HappyBarnRat and Westy.
Stayed 4th overall in the GM league, closing a bit on the team above.
Bearing in mind Fragger's picture and the fact his Starman was up the top for most of the time, to only lose to him by â‚¬100k is a bonus.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Steady as always.
Starman Willett took the weekend off with the HappyBarnRat and Westy.
Stayed 4th overall in the GM league, closing a bit on the team above.
Bearing in mind Fragger's picture and the fact his Starman was up the top for most of the time, to only lose to him by â‚¬100k is a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

At this rate im only 42 weeks away from catching you up......hang on a minute ......


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 5, 2015)

I had the winner, a few lower placed and a lot more that didn't make the weekend


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 8, 2015)

Top Ten 

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	18,849,379
2. Taylormade R007	18,796,564
3. Teeithighandletitfly	18,212,532
4. Pargrinders	18,210,537
5. The Black Cats	17,713,692
6. fiveasidegolf	17,355,617
7. HAMPTONS	17,281,132
8. Beezerk's Ballbusters	17,100,696
9. Golfers Utd	16,969,413
10. Farneyman's Floppers	16,944,338


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2015)

What's Olesen playing at?
I dropped him from my team for the first time in weeks and he's -3 through seven!

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2015)

Was so close to picking him this week too. Damn you Thorbjorn. Pleased for him though, been tough this season since he got back from his injury!


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Was so close to picking him this week too. Damn you Thorbjorn. *Pleased for him though, *been tough this season since he got back from his injury!
		
Click to expand...

Me too, he's a real talent.
Poor old David Duval ......................... started with a quadruple boyey, played the next 16 at -1, then finished with another quadruple bogey!
I bet his lunch tastes crap.

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2015)

Nice symmetry to his scorecard though


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2015)

Got a chance at a decent week looking at the current leaderboard. All guys other than James Morrison above the projected cut, and he's only 1 shot below. 3 blokes in the Top 10. Could do with the Star Man Grace going well today!


----------



## Slime (Jul 10, 2015)

I've got two below the projected cut line, but only by one shot.
I've also got three players one shot above said cut line ......................... it could easily swing either way today.
I have three well placed too! Just hope they stay there.

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 10, 2015)

Leaderboard looking pretty nice right now:







Brandon Grace going along nicely too with a couple of back-nine birdies, and with a par 5 to come, he could end up right up there.

Not going quite so well for Thorbjorn today


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 11, 2015)

Managed to get 10 through to the weekend...some of them just...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2015)

Just lost Ramsey to the cut.
Got a few up top and the rest in the middle.
Howeller's had a decent day.


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2015)

I lost Morrison.
The rest are dotted around with a few in good shape ............................. at the moment!

*Slime*.


----------



## Doh (Jul 11, 2015)

Slime said:



			I lost Morrison.
The rest are dotted around with a few in good shape ............................. at the moment!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Snap.


----------



## sportsbob (Jul 12, 2015)

Doh said:



			Snap.
		
Click to expand...

Snap snap. Just got one in the top 10 but it is tight


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2015)

Only takes the leading 2 to drop a shot or 2 in the first few holes and you have 30+ players within 4 of the lead.
What price a playoff......?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2015)

Can anyone explain why, for the past 2 months, every player I pick who makes the cut, plays on a Sunday like they spent the whole of Saturday night under a running beer tap.......
Useless bunch of non-entities........


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Can anyone explain why, for the past 2 months, every player I pick who makes the cut, plays on a Sunday like they spent the whole of Saturday night under a running beer tap.......
Useless bunch of non-entities........
		
Click to expand...

It's because they're hanging around with my players!
Most of them are reversing today .................. at speed, too!

*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 15, 2015)

Top Ten
1. Taylormade R007	19,429,056
2. Moe Norman Fan Club	19,266,568
3. Teeithighandletitfly	18,750,717
4. Pargrinders	18,584,287
5. The Black Cats	18,109,192
6. HAMPTONS	17,837,251
7. fiveasidegolf	17,778,074
8. Golfers Utd	17,758,140
9. Farneyman's Floppers	17,469,818
10. Beezerk's Ballbusters	17,436,426

Don't forget the changes!


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone picked Lingmerth?
Front nine of -7, shooting eight 3's for a 29!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2015)

It's all very quiet on here.

*Slime*.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll take a Louis win as he's my star man this week, lost three to the cut but not much else happening with the others for me.


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2015)

I lost four, but also have Louis as my star man!
Spieth is the man to beat, though.

*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 20, 2015)

on holiday last week so forgot to change my team from the previous unlucky dip. expecting a further drop down the field


----------



## paddyc (Jul 20, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			on holiday last week so forgot to change my team from the previous unlucky dip. expecting a further drop down the field
		
Click to expand...

Yes Rob as you missed one of the biggest prize funds of the year you certainly can expect a very big drop!


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 22, 2015)

Current Top 10

1. Taylormade R007	21,387,960
2. Moe Norman Fan Club	21,113,546
3. HAMPTONS	20,313,139
4. Teeithighandletitfly	20,292,184
5. The Black Cats	20,268,450
6. Pargrinders	19,981,662
7. fiveasidegolf	19,612,415
8. Garush34	19,414,044
9. Slime's Slammers.	19,398,931
10. Farneyman's Floppers	19,081,982

Don't forget to make your changes.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 22, 2015)

changed my team, last week I amassed an amazing 30k, wow, surely the lowest so far this season


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2015)

FFS. I swear everytime I pick Sergio as star man he plays like a tit. Started double, bogey. Nice one Sergio.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			FFS. I swear everytime I pick Sergio as star man he plays like a tit. Started double, bogey. Nice one Sergio.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, at least Danny Boy is flying.


----------



## TeetoGreen (Jul 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			FFS. I swear everytime I pick Sergio as star man he plays like a tit. Started double, bogey. Nice one Sergio.
		
Click to expand...


snap


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sergio playing a lot better now. Bloody glad I didn't pick Dubuisson though, massive head-off round so far. Since the double bogey he's just been walking up to his ball and hitting it without thinking. He really is the most intolerable pro. It's a shame really, as his game when he's on form should make him endearing. Just a shame he couples it with a dire personality.


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Sergio playing a lot better now. *Bloody glad I didn't pick Dubuisson *though, massive head-off round so far. Since the double bogey he's just been walking up to his ball and hitting it without thinking. He really is the most intolerable pro. It's a shame really, as his game when he's on form should make him endearing. Just a shame he couples it with a dire personality.
		
Click to expand...

Oooops!
Sergio's not setting my world on fire, either.

*Slime*.


----------



## drewster (Jul 24, 2015)

I've got a good chance of all 10 making the cut for the first time ever. Need it to be level to get Tommy in safe and Howeller to get home safely!!


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2015)

I've lost four and only have three players within 10 of the lead .................... but I do have Willett, as I'm sure everyone else has!

*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Jul 25, 2015)

Lost 3, but have star man leading the pack. Of the rest, not a lot though hoping Hatton can put it all together. Long way to go as there are really low rounds out there


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2015)

I lost 2, Levy and Fleetwood. But only have Willett in the top 10. Need Sergio to have a good weekend!


----------



## Slime (Jul 25, 2015)

Slime said:



			I've lost four and only have three players within 10 of the lead .................... but I do have Willett, as I'm sure everyone else has!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Edit that!
The cut line obviously moved late in the day meaning only five made it through ............................ bugger!

*Slime*.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 25, 2015)

Lost two to the cut. Only Willett and Uihlein doing anything good for me. Star man Sergio needs to make a move today.


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 27, 2015)

Current Top 10

1. Taylormade R007	22,142,768
2. Moe Norman Fan Club	22,005,750
3. HAMPTONS	21,155,225
4. Pargrinders	21,078,436
5. The Black Cats	21,021,874
6. fiveasidegolf	20,565,167
7. Teeithighandletitfly	20,555,704
8. Garush34	20,215,866
9. Slime's Slammers.	20,112,665
10. Farneyman's Floppers	19,864,330


----------



## sportsbob (Jul 28, 2015)

Well hacked off, apparently my changes did not save, even had Willett as star man and that did not save. Hatton was in my team as well so I only really got points for Garcia. What was even weirder was that my weekly email stated that my points was what I would have realistically received yet reality was far different. Complaint was refused so net result - Teeithighandletitfly plummets!


----------



## Doh (Jul 28, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Well hacked off, apparently my changes did not save, even had Willett as star man and that did not save. Hatton was in my team as well so I only really got points for Garcia. What was even weirder was that my weekly email stated that my points was what I would have realistically received yet reality was far different. Complaint was refused so net result - Teeithighandletitfly plummets!
		
Click to expand...

This happened to me once, you really have to make sure that you hit the confirm button and that it responds. I have come out of it and then gone back in to make sure the changes have been made.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2015)

You complained ?! To who ?

Do you not check on a wed to ensure the team is as you want ?! 

And why complain - it's only fantasy nothing serious


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And why complain - it's only fantasy nothing serious
		
Click to expand...

http://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/Article.aspx?id=201


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 28, 2015)

Rooter said:



http://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/Article.aspx?id=201

Click to expand...

I'm at the top of the GM league and I'm miles away from that and got no chance 

So it's still just fantasy at the end of the day with a couple of nice prizes


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2015)

Bragging rights ............................ priceless!

*Slime*.


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 28, 2015)

another great week, 146k banked, oh well, onward and upward


----------



## Rooter (Jul 28, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			another great week, 146k banked, oh well, onward and upward
		
Click to expand...

I got more than that and i haven't changed my team for a month!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

Tough team to pick this week. I gambled and went with Canizares as star man, but matchplay is always a lottery. Kieffer was looking like one of the favourites going in, but looks like he's going out first round. Could be a surprise winner. Wouldn't be surprised to see Andrew Johnston up there!


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yeah difficult to pick this week, went for all 10 in the match playing thinking at least they should all get some money. So far only lost Jacquelin but only put him in cos of the fantasy suggestion on the European tour website. Still got 4 out playing hopefully they all get through.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

I've lost Jacquelin and Kieffer. Star man Canizares 3 up after 8, so at least he's going well.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 30, 2015)

Ramsey star man for me, thought I was going to lose him but hopefully he's in his stride now.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

Handy start for my pick Canizares. 7&6 win. Wish I'd stuck a fiver on him as well now!

Edit: Haha, just seen Canizares had 1 birdie, Bjerregaard two. Canizares wins 7&6.


----------



## Slime (Jul 31, 2015)

I've got six going into the weekend.
None are playing each other ...................................... could be a good thing, could be a bad thing!
Lets wait and see!

*Slime*.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 31, 2015)

Losing at least two tomorrow as have two games with both guys picked.


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2015)

Slime said:



			I've got six going into the weekend.
None are playing each other ...................................... could be a good thing, could be a bad thing!
Lets wait and see!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


Turns out it's a good thing ........................ a very good thing!
All six into the Â¼ finals with at least two into the semi's!

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bloody hell, good effort. I've got Hatton, Howell and Warren left!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 1, 2015)

3 (including star man) in the quarters, none playing each other as well.


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2015)

Ramsay let me down this afternoon ........................ although he could count himself remarkably unlucky with the way Karlsson finished on 17 and 18!
So, three through to the semi's, I'm happy with that, it's just a shame there's not much money up for grabs.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2015)

A Howeller/Warren final with Warren winning on the last will do me!


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll go with Warren beating Aphibarnrat in the final.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Aug 1, 2015)

Doh!
I've just seen the draw for tomorrow.
I'll go with what Imurg said!

*Slime*.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 1, 2015)

Only got warren left hoping for a win.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 5, 2015)

Top 10

1. Taylormade R007	22,473,968
2. Moe Norman Fan Club	22,336,110
3. HAMPTONS	21,530,925
4. Pargrinders	21,403,136
5. The Black Cats	21,345,974
6. fiveasidegolf	20,857,367
7. Teeithighandletitfly	20,854,274
8. Slime's Slammers.	20,608,365
9. Garush34	20,501,466
10. Farneyman's Floppers	20,188,430

Still hanging on to  top 10 position!

Don't forget to make the changes and it's the WGC Bridgestone.


----------



## Doh (Aug 5, 2015)

Bad week last week I do not think match play events offer anything to the fantasy league, I found it very frustrating.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2015)

Seems like a I have picked the right star man for once this week. Justin Rose with a very nice 63 today, finishing with a lovely birdie on 18. Hopefully he'll follow it up with a solid round tomorrow and take the title!


----------



## Slime (Aug 9, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Seems like a I have picked the right star man for once this week. Justin Rose with a very nice 63 today, finishing with a lovely birdie on 18. Hopefully he'll follow it up with a solid round tomorrow and take the title!
		
Click to expand...


Seems like I didn't!
My Star Man is a +4 and is last of my squad!
Rose is a very popular Star Man so I need him to fail big style otherwise I'll be going backwards at pace!

*Slime*.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2015)

Star man Louis t45 at the moment and he is playing the worst out of my guys. Need a rose win, unless Stenson or koepka make a run.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 10, 2015)

best week for a long time, 1.5m in the bank.

now only 15m behind the leader, watch out I'm coming after you :lol:


----------



## Slime (Aug 10, 2015)

Why do I always seem to have a poor week when the money's big?
Big money this week ....................... must try harder!

*Slime*.


----------



## Siren (Aug 10, 2015)

Massive week for me with 3.1 million. 

Had Rose as star man and Lowry


----------



## Doh (Aug 11, 2015)

Just under 3 million for me this week and I am considering making NO changes this week?

So I made just the 2 changes  Ha


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2015)

Putting Rory back in anyone? I think I'm going to pick him just in-case he does something awesome, but wouldn't bet on it!


----------



## Doh (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes I have put him back in. I forgot he was back this week, I have taken Kaymer out as he has been a bit disappointing for me.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah I'm torn in regards to Kaymer. I like him, but everytime I put him in my team he underperforms, same with Sergio. Should really stop picking them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 11, 2015)

Finally jacked it in after missing another week last week - languishing at 6000+ in the list now, too far to climb back now.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 12, 2015)

Top 10

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	24,056,167
2. Taylormade R007	23,850,733
3. fiveasidegolf	23,712,919
4. The Black Cats	23,066,031
5. HAMPTONS	22,914,888
6. Pargrinders	22,738,659
7. Farneyman's Floppers	22,694,391
8. Rorysnewoldclubs	22,500,641
9. Teeithighandletitfly	22,211,843
10. Slime's Slammers.	21,962,335

My Star man Lowry done the trick last week.


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 12, 2015)

Why did I not pick Lowry last week. Amazingly still in top 10 just... c'mon Captain Koepka


----------



## Slime (Aug 13, 2015)

I took a gamble by leaving Rory out.
If his ankle was as bad as reported, I think he'll struggle over four rounds.
I need to do some catching up so I've picked Branden Grace as my Joker this week ......................... ummmmm!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2015)

Oooooh.
It's a bit quiet on here, I guess everyone's watching it.
I've currently got 2nd, 4th & 6th, it's looking good but there's a long way to go on what appears to be an extraordinary golf course.

*Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 16, 2015)

Im only interested in beating Imurg

he has Rose as star man, Mine is Koepka I have  Rose as a normal player, He has Koepka

I have Grace, He doesnt  

It hurts to say, But I need Rose to have a mare, letting Grace into 2nd (I think Day is going to win it) 

Looks like a great finish lined up

For once I had 9 out of 10 players through to the weekend, trouble is most are mid table


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Im only interested in beating Imurg

*he has Rose as star man, Mine is Koepka I have  Rose as a normal player, He has Koepka

I have Grace, He doesnt  *

It hurts to say, But I need Rose to have a mare, letting Grace into 2nd (I think Day is going to win it) 

Looks like a great finish lined up

For once I had 9 out of 10 players through to the weekend, trouble is most are mid table
		
Click to expand...

I actually have all three of those guys ....................... and Branden is my Joker!
Go Branden :whoo:.
*
Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Aug 16, 2015)

................. and then he throws in a double!

*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 17, 2015)

went for Koepka as my star man, didn't too bad in the end. Had Rose and Grace as well.


----------



## Slime (Aug 17, 2015)

I had a good week with 2,273,784 points due to young Mr Grace as my Star Man, backed up by Rose and Cupcake.
Up to 7th in the GM league!
*
Slime*.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 17, 2015)

Mashed Mr Imurg by a cool 500000 points
Only 3 million to go and there are some big money tournaments at the end of the season


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 18, 2015)

Top 11 

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	26,426,367
2. fiveasidegolf	25,530,366
3. Taylormade R007	25,262,248
4. The Black Cats	24,506,620
5. Pargrinders	24,341,953
6. Teeithighandletitfly	24,310,346
7. Slime's Slammers.	24,236,119
8. HAMPTONS	24,233,264
9. Garush34	23,942,999
10. Rorysnewoldclubs	23,882,174
11. Farneyman's Floppers	23,674,913

Dropped a bad 4 slots this week!


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 19, 2015)

Slime said:



			I had a good week with 2,273,784 points due to young Mr Grace as my Star Man, backed up by Rose and Cupcake.
Up to 7th in the GM league!
*
Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Only just behind me


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Only just behind me
		
Click to expand...


That must make you M N F C then, correct?

*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 20, 2015)

Slime said:



			That must make you M N F C then, correct?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, literally just behind me - teeithigh...


----------



## Slime (Aug 20, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Nope, literally just behind me - teeithigh...
		
Click to expand...


Your star man is just two shots ahead of mine .............................. game on!
I only need about â‚¬80,000 to pass you!

*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 26, 2015)

Top 11.

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	26,532,995
2. fiveasidegolf	25,736,509
3. Taylormade R007	25,659,105
4. The Black Cats	24,810,378
5. HAMPTONS	24,772,072
6. Pargrinders	24,645,461
7. Teeithighandletitfly	24,584,575
8. Slime's Slammers.	24,510,119
9. Garush34	24,238,882
10. Rorysnewoldclubs	23,962,619
11. Farneyman's Floppers	23,863,931


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 27, 2015)

Gambled slightly with my Star Man this week, and it's working so far! Matthew Fitzpatrick shooting a lovely 66 on Day 1 to co-lead with Sam Hutsby. Keep going Fitz!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Gambled slightly with my Star Man this week, and it's working so far! Matthew Fitzpatrick shooting a lovely 66 on Day 1 to co-lead with Sam Hutsby. Keep going Fitz!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, Broberg doing the biz again as well.


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2015)

And my Joker is sitting on +3!
I do, however, have two on -5 and one on -6 ........................ as I suspect most have!

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 27, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Ditto, Broberg doing the biz again as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, Broberg has done me well on Fantasy this year. I've got 3 in the Top 10, Pepperell and Brooks 2 back from them, and Bourdy and Uihlein a further shot back. Steady start. Ummed and arred over picking Paratore though, and decided against it, wish I'd changed my mind!


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 28, 2015)

Went for Pepperell as star man this week, steady start. Need to keep ahead of Slime


----------



## Slime (Aug 28, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Went for Pepperell as star man this week, steady start. Need to keep ahead of Slime
		
Click to expand...




Am I a marked man?

*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Aug 29, 2015)

Slime said:





Am I a marked man?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Na, you are my marker, if I am ahead of you, I ain't doing too bad


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			Na, you are my marker, *if I am ahead of you, I ain't doing too bad*

Click to expand...

I'll take that as a compliment, if I may :thup:.
And I can also reassure you that you'll probably be further ahead come Sunday evening!
My Joker missed the cut by a distance, I also decided to drop Olesen too!
My only hope is for Pepperell to implode and my outsider pick, Kakko, shoots the lights out!
I'm not holding my breath though.

*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 2, 2015)

Top 10

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	26,710,575
2. fiveasidegolf	25,899,689
3. Taylormade R007	25,772,705
4. The Black Cats	24,988,588
5. HAMPTONS	24,931,902
6. Pargrinders	24,809,185
7. Teeithighandletitfly	24,732,999
8. Slime's Slammers.	24,682,149
9. Garush34	24,554,722
10. Rorysnewoldclubs	24,367,179

Don't forget to make the changes.


----------



## drewster (Sep 3, 2015)

Come on you Hamptons !!!!  Not a lot of cash this week but i think i'm right in saying that Ryder Cup qualification begins. Gone for Max Kieffer as my star man.


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2015)

Me too, fingers crossed.
I see one guy had my kind of scorecard .................................... he dropped 20 shots in fifteen holes!

*Slime*.


----------



## sportsbob (Sep 3, 2015)

C'mon Kieffer. 3 in top 10 and three more just outside. Two struggling after day one


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 3, 2015)

4 in the Top 10, Star Man Kieffer 2 shots back and only Molinari over par. Good start!


----------



## Slime (Sep 4, 2015)

I currently have 5 at tied 8th or better but two are heading south!
Ced Lescut managed to birdie his last hole for a two round total of +38 ............................... I could do that!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Sep 5, 2015)

Things are looking quite tidy after three rounds.
Nine managed to make the cut, much to my surprise!
I've currently got players in 1st, 2nd, 4th and T5th, my jokers a few shots back in T19th.
If it's like this after tomorrow's round I should bump up a spot or two.
Here's hoping :thup:.

*Slime*.

Bob .......................... I'm comin' to get you!


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 8, 2015)

Top 10.

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	26,900,154
2. fiveasidegolf	26,066,060
3. Taylormade R007	25,946,518
4. The Black Cats	25,165,662
5. HAMPTONS	25,115,085
6. Slime's Slammers.	25,049,380
7. Pargrinders	25,038,156
8. Teeithighandletitfly	24,891,953
9. Garush34	24,802,669
10. Rorysnewoldclubs	24,657,085

My missed week early in the season looks like keeping me out of a top 10 finish unless I can put together a bit of form at the back end of the season.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2015)

Little tip guys. Don't pick your team after a bottle of wine. MAJ not the wisest selection as Star Man this week........Fitz going well again though. -6 on his first 9 today


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2015)

3 more birdies for Fitz. Needs 2 birdies from 3 holes to record a 59!


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2015)

I currently have three below the cut line. One's done for the day, two are yet to start.
I've never yet had all my players make the cut!
I hope Fitz makes his 59, then crashes over the weekend ........................ he's not in my team!

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 11, 2015)

Two below the cut line for me. MAJ is gone, which is annoying as he's my star man, and then Thorbjorn is yet to start. Be nice if he could go low today, though feel he missed out yesterday as there seemed to be more birdies going in the morning session. Hopefully he'll be able to pick up a few and make the cut!

At the top of the leaderboard I have Kjeldsen, Fitz, Pepperel and Luiten, so going okay.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 11, 2015)

Got the leader but have 4 missed the cut!!!


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2015)

It's looking like a play-off unless Slattery can find a birdie somewhere ........................... here's hoping so!
Of the eight that made the cut, six have gone backwards.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2015)

He bogeyed the last ................................ damn it!
I've still had a good week though :lol:.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2015)

Got the winner and a T5 so not a bad week.
Could have done with Young Fitz putting in another low one but at least Fragger has been summarily despatched:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 13, 2015)

Imurg said:



			but at least Fragger has been summarily despatched:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Again


----------



## sportsbob (Sep 14, 2015)

Yet another poor week


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 14, 2015)

only 27k this week,


----------



## Slime (Sep 14, 2015)

I had a really good week with â‚¬580,930 which moved me up to 4th in the GM league ............................ if only I could do well when there's big money involved!

*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 15, 2015)

Top Ten.

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	27,398,064
2. fiveasidegolf	26,427,660
3. Taylormade R007	26,143,672
4. Slime's Slammers.	25,630,310
5. Pargrinders	25,484,406
6. HAMPTONS	25,296,117
7. The Black Cats	25,263,372
8. Teeithighandletitfly	25,062,965
9. Garush34	24,913,513
10. Rorysnewoldclubs	24,724,525

Don't forget your changes.


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2015)

Wow, S S P Chawrasia is currently +11 with three birdies, one bogey and a whatever a thirteen over par is!
On the par 5 ninth he took 18 shots!
I've not seen an eighteen before.

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2015)

I see Chawrasia getting a 4 on the 9th. Maybe a data error when the score was first added the site that got fixed by the ET operator!


----------



## Slime (Sep 17, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			I see Chawrasia getting a 4 on the 9th. Maybe a data error when the score was first added the site that got fixed by the ET operator!
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, I've just noticed that.

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2015)

I used to work for the company that runs the ET website, and supported live tournament scoring for over a year and you'd be amazed the amount of times weird scores come through. Never saw anything like an 18 on one hole though!


----------



## Slime (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm in shock right now ........................ and I'm just about to brag a bit!
In the last three tournaments, amzingly, I've come 2nd, 1st and 1st in the GM League.
I got â‚¬659,185 this week and currently sit in 4th place.
I hope my luck remains for the big money tournaments just around the corner ....................... and I mean luck because that really is all it is!
Happy bunny right now.

*Slime*.

P.S. Sorry to blow my own trumpet ........................ I didn't realise I had one 'til just now!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2015)

Don't worry
It'll all hit the fan after next week........
Very average week, dropped players who scored well, picked players who didn't......


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 23, 2015)

Top 10.

1. Moe Norman Fan Club	27,782,026
2. fiveasidegolf	26,811,590
3. Taylormade R007	26,592,951
4. Slime's Slammers.	26,289,495
5.  The Black Cats	25,680,692
6. Pargrinders	25,677,145
7. HAMPTONS	25,463,042
8. Teeithighandletitfly	25,233,429
9. Garush34	25,123,002
10. Rorysnewoldclubs	25,035,863

That time of the week again to make the changes.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 25, 2015)

How's everyone getting on so far then? I've got 4 blokes in the Top 10 including Star Man Charl Schwartzel. Only bloke below the cut line so far is Kristoffer Broberg, so so-far-so-good. Could do with a Star Man win this week, had a couple of poor weeks!


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2015)

I've got three in the top ten, including Schwartzel.
My Joker needs a good round today and I've got a couple who seem to be determined to have the weekend off!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2015)

It looks like Weisberger's playing himself out of the weekend!
A lot of peoples' favourite this week!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, to give you an idea of my week, the leaders are just on the back 9 and my leading player has just finished....quality....


----------



## Slime (Sep 27, 2015)

I forgot to put my lucky pants on!
I've only got two players in the top 25, fortunately one of them is Karlberg after his 67 today ................ he's also my Joker!
I need those above him to totally implode.

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pretty good week for me at last. 266th in the world for the week, led the forum leaderboard for the week by almost 200,000. Making a late charge!


----------



## Slime (Sep 28, 2015)

I had a couple of good weeks just before you.
My worry is that we are peaking too early, big money tournaments coming up soon.
Congrats on a great week, I was 6th with less than half your total prizemoney.

*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 29, 2015)

Top 10 

1.Moe Norman Fan Club	27,824,146
2. fiveasidegolf	26,876,310
3. Taylormade R007	26,710,724
4. Slime's Slammers.	26,504,681
5. The Black Cats	25,846,615
6. Pargrinders	25,771,831
7. HAMPTONS	25,604,695
8. Garush34	25,330,259
9. Teeithighandletitfly	25,326,939
10. Farneyman's Floppers	25,131,903


----------



## Slime (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm just hoping Y E Yang bogeys the last to get one of my players into tomorrow!
Currently I only have five through!

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2015)

Ooops!
Bad week, only five played today and I've dropped a spot in the GM League.
Big money matches just around the corner.

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2015)

The only real interest in this now, keeping Fragger at arm's length, continues with another â‚¬200k+ to add to my extensive lead over him.....Muhahahaha...


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 4, 2015)

Another solid week. Had Koepka and Wiesberger in the top 10, then Morrison and Lowry not far back with Grace as Star Man.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 6, 2015)

Current Top 10.

1 Moe Norman Fan Club	28,498,989
2 fiveasidegolf	27,297,538
3 Taylormade R007	27,017,367
4 The Black Cats	27,008,971
5 Slime's Slammers.	27,002,189
6 HAMPTONS	26,245,970
7 Pargrinders	26,243,623
8 Teeithighandletitfly	26,173,585
9 Garush34	25,918,931
10 Farneyman's Floppers	25,879,068

Don't forget to make your changes.


----------



## Slime (Oct 10, 2015)

Bradley Dredge has withdrawn when at -7 ...................................... disaster!

*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm a bit miffed right now..
I tend to do my picks on a Monday with a view to reviewing on Wednesday afternoon in case of withdrawals
As it happens, I did my picks on Monday evening and didn't get a chance to review.
On Monday evening Matt Fitz wasn't playing, he was below the red line on the tournament entry list and he wasn't highlighted on the player list. Twitter chatter also pointed to him not playing.
A check on Thursday morning to see how the event is going and, lo and behold, he's playing.
Absolutely 100% I'd have picked him as I've picked him every time he's played this year.

Anyone know when the invite came through...?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2015)

I did my changes Monday evening at the hotel and he was on the list then ?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I did my changes Monday evening at the hotel and he was on the list then ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I did mine a little earlier...PITA anyway...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Maybe I did mine a little earlier...PITA anyway...
		
Click to expand...

Was the in the clubhouse whilst having a cup of tea watching us in the rain


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was the in the clubhouse whilst having a cup of tea watching us in the rain 

Click to expand...

Ah...could have been...:rofl::clap:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Ah...could have been...:rofl::clap:
		
Click to expand...



Hope the elbow heals soon enough


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:





Hope the elbow heals soon enough
		
Click to expand...

It's settling down, Cheers


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2015)

Gonna be tight between the Chuckle Brothers this week

I had the Boy Fitz (WINNER , and Zanotti T2, while Imurg had the other T2 players plus the happy barn rat , but my star man Woods not far behind
fantastic finish to the tournament


Edit, balls, just checked, he had Lowry T2 as his star man.   Im bereft again


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:





Hope the elbow heals soon enough
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			It's settling down, Cheers
		
Click to expand...

99 Change Hands


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 13, 2015)

Current Top 10

1	Moe Norman Fan Club	30,308,736
2	The Black Cats	28,823,070
3	fiveasidegolf	28,278,431
4	Slime's Slammers.	28,076,549
5	Taylormade R007	28,014,060
6	Farneyman's Floppers	27,752,801
7	Pargrinders	27,441,454
8	Garush34	27,385,221
9	Teeithighandletitfly	27,241,915
10	Rorysnewoldclubs	26,700,532

Don't forget to make your changes.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 13, 2015)

I thought I'd joined earlier this year, but it appears I hadn't so I'm in the pending section now.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 13, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Managed to shot up to 26th after the weekends action however that may change once I delete the teams unclaimed.

The following have all been unclaimed so will be deleted. These include some Top 10's!

Bernie's Bogey Bangers - ?
Villiers Happy Hookers - ?
Dave's Divots - ?
Happy Gilmore - ?
Aberargie Aces - ?
Fly to Dubai - ?
Paxton Putters - ? 
Wave Dubai - ?
Masterosouffle - ?
Basputt - ?
The Bogey Man - ?
Pecos swingers - ?
The Fringe Crew - ?
Staarass - ?
Burj Al Arab Eagles - ?
The Cheque Collectors - ?
The Desert Rats - ?
Editor's Team - ?
Two Fore Tee -?
adidasslers - ?
San Antonio Spurs - ?
Luke's Bogey's - ?
Shooter McBurnsy - ?
Old Man De La Riva - ?
Picko's All stars - ?
Draw-YouGotAPen? - ?
Webby's Choppers. - ?
The High Draw - ?
Westgate Warriors 2015 - ?
Main Neston - ?
Crieff Saints -?
		
Click to expand...




Khamelion said:



			I thought I'd joined earlier this year, but it appears I hadn't so I'm in the pending section now.
		
Click to expand...

Was your team one of the above that were not claimed?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 15, 2015)

Gambled with Nico Colsaerts as Star Man. Paying off so far. -6 through 8 holes. 4 birdies and an eagle. Keep it going Nico!


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2015)

I've just noticed that Eddie Pepperell isn't listed, apparently pulled out at the last minute with a bad back ............................ I'm glad I forgot to pick him!
Meanwhile, for the very first time, it looks like all my players have made the cut, albeit only just for a couple of them.
I need Sullivan to slip up. I don't have him and most of you lot do!

*Slime*.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 21, 2015)

Current Top 10

1 Moe Norman Fan Club	30,888,876
2 The Black Cats 	29,206,690
3 fiveasidegolf	28,957,681
4 Slime's Slammers.	28,528,419
5 Taylormade R007	28,451,640
6 Farneyman's Floppers	28,341,441
7 Pargrinders	27,874,407
8 Garush34	27,813,398
9 Teeithighandletitfly	27,551,435
10 Rorysnewoldclubs	27,370,882

Don't forget to make your changes.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 24, 2015)

This is the sort of leaderboard I like to see on a Saturday:







Just need Bjerregaard to stop making birdies!

Edit: Just got even better. Come on Justin!


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			This is the sort of leaderboard I like to see on a Saturday:







Just need Bjerregaard to stop making birdies!

Edit: Just got even better. Come on Justin!
		
Click to expand...

That does look good, the problem is, most of us have extremely similar teams and most of us have Rose as Joker!
I don't think there's going to be much movement amongst the players in the top ten of the GM League.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2015)

Unless you have Young Lucas in your team...!
Got 9 through the cut and the lowest ranked player is in 23rd place....
Young Fitz is my main man but I have the rest of the top 4 as well as Reed and Jaidee....
So I could do with Rosie dropping a few, Fitz storming through to take Lucas in a playoff !!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 28, 2015)

Top 10.

1	Moe Norman Fan Club	31,762,939
2	The Black Cats	30,055,353
3	fiveasidegolf	29,789,382
4	Slime's Slammers.	29,386,999
5	Taylormade R007	29,314,221
6	Farneyman's Floppers	28,858,403
7	Pargrinders	28,718,974
8	Garush34	28,650,561
9	Teeithighandletitfly	28,411,580
10	HAMPTONS	28,179,136

Don't forget to make your changes.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 29, 2015)

Anyone got Jaco Van Zyl? -11 today!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 29, 2015)

Bugger, forgot to set my team and I think I did it too late (6.50 am this morning)


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Bugger, forgot to set my team and I think I did it too late (6.50 am this morning)
		
Click to expand...

I think the cutoff was 6.55 so you may just have made it..


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 4, 2015)

Top Ten

1 Moe Norman Fan Club	34,578,967
2 The Black Cats	32,083,355
3 fiveasidegolf	31,470,914
4 Slime's Slammers.	31,357,754
5 Taylormade R007	31,088,090
6 Garush34	30,491,612
7 Pargrinders	30,483,011
8 Farneyman's Floppers	30,292,139
9 Teeithighandletitfly	29,977,148
10 Bernie's Bogey Bangers	29,716,448


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 21, 2015)

Looking good, but expect everybody else's looks similar


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2015)

Took a risk with star man and he blew it - oh well there is always next year


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Took a risk with star man and he blew it - oh well there is always next year
		
Click to expand...

I thought I'd taken the safe option and still blew it


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 17682


Looking good, but expect everybody else's looks similar 

Click to expand...


Same as that, except I have Reed as my Joker :lol:.


*Slime*.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2015)

On how I chuckled just now.:rofl:
Fragger sent me a celebratory text proclaiming that "His Boy Fitz"(Starman) had done the business, meaning he had beaten me on the week and reduced the 6 million point gap by about 5......
I replied that I had picked An(he hadn't) as well as Fitz so they effectively cancelled each other out.:thup:
The difference on the week was between Fragger's pick (VDub) and my Starman Rosie....
Sadly for Fragger, Rosie had a blinder and finished high enough to leave me 42k ahead on the week...:clap:
Moral of the story..?
Wait for the results before bragging


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2015)

Imurg said:



			On how I chuckled just now.:rofl:
Fragger sent me a celebratory text proclaiming that "His Boy Fitz"(Starman) had done the business, meaning he had beaten me on the week and reduced the 6 million point gap by about 5......
I replied that I had picked An(he hadn't) as well as Fitz so they effectively cancelled each other out.:thup:
The difference on the week was between Fragger's pick (VDub) and my Starman Rosie....
Sadly for Fragger, Rosie had a blinder and finished high enough to leave me 42k ahead on the week...:clap:
Moral of the story..?
Wait for the results before bragging
		
Click to expand...

The moral of the story is to use a bleeding calculator properly....
The git took me by 40k...
So just the 5999190 points win then....
#numpty


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2015)

I had a good week ........................ largely by not picking Rose as my Joker.
I was never going to catch the leader but I managed to sneak into 2nd place overall.
Really chuffed.

*Slime*.


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 22, 2015)

Managed to jump up to 5th. Should have taken Rory as star man. But overall happy.


----------



## fenwayrich (Nov 22, 2015)

Started the week 30th overall having dropped from 15th a couple of weeks ago. Aiming for the top 10 to get a decent prize, I picked Rose as my joker, which as it turned out was a bad decision.

Ended up around 100th but pleased to win the Forum league. Enjoyable competition, hope to play again in 2016. Thanks to Farneyman for organising.


----------



## Slime (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats mate.
You were always too far ahead of me for my liking .............................. but there's always next year!
And yes, Farneyman did a great job, thanks fella.

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 22, 2015)

Scraped my way into the Top 15 with a very strong final week thanks to having Rory as Star Man. Solid season for me in Fantasy, much better than last year.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 22, 2015)

Imurg said:



			On how I chuckled just now.:rofl:
Fragger sent me a celebratory text proclaiming that "His Boy Fitz"(Starman) had done the business, meaning he had beaten me on the week and reduced the 6 million point gap by about 5......
I replied that I had picked An(he hadn't) as well as Fitz so they effectively cancelled each other out.:thup:
The difference on the week was between Fragger's pick (VDub) and my Starman Rosie....
Sadly for Fragger, Rosie had a blinder and finished high enough to leave me 42k ahead on the week...:clap:
Moral of the story..?
Wait for the results before bragging
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			The moral of the story is to use a bleeding calculator properly....
The git took me by 40k...
So just the 5999190 points win then....
#numpty
		
Click to expand...

Oh that made me giggle

Ok I lost the war and by a sizable margin too , but hope that little slice of Humble Pie tasted good  :whoo:


----------



## drewster (Nov 23, 2015)

Finished a creditable 8th but was hoping for more !!!! When does the 2016 one start ?  In the new year or before then ??


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2015)

drewster said:



			Finished a creditable 8th but was hoping for more !!!! When does the 2016 one start ?  In the new year or before then ??
		
Click to expand...

Usually starts late January I think.
Details will probably come out 1st/2nd week of the New Year.

Finished 3rd - quite happy with that. Think I came 2nd last year too.....
Roll on the Pathfinders!!


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2015)

Did I win? not changed my team from about June, so I expect maybe i'm top 5 at worst..


----------



## Piece (Nov 23, 2015)

I made top 40, no. 39. Not sure I changed my team from mid spring!


----------



## Slime (Nov 23, 2015)

Imurg said:



*Finished 3rd - quite happy with that. *Think I came 2nd last year too.....
Roll on the Pathfinders!!
		
Click to expand...

Unlucky mate, prizes only go down to second place .

*Slime*.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 23, 2015)

drewster said:



			Finished a creditable 8th but was hoping for more !!!! When does the 2016 one start ?  In the new year or before then ??
		
Click to expand...

It starts after the short series of Sunshine Tour co-sanctioned events, so first Fantasy event will be the Abu Dhabi HSBC at the end of Jan.


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 23, 2015)

Final Top 10

1	Moe Norman Fan Club	40,630,798
2	Slime's Slammers.	37,963,609
3	Pargrinders	37,839,647
4	The Black Cats	37,562,524
5	Garush34	37,416,615
6	fiveasidegolf	37,372,018
7	Taylormade R007	37,188,648
8	HAMPTONS	36,945,210
9	Teeithighandletitfly	36,768,667
10	Farneyman's Floppers	36,327,870

Well done Moe Norman Fan Club 40,000,000+ is a good return. Finished 105th overall.

Happy with my Top 10! If only I hadn't missed that week early on...


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			It starts after the short series of Sunshine Tour co-sanctioned events, so first Fantasy event will be the Abu Dhabi HSBC at the end of Jan.
		
Click to expand...


Where do I sign up?
I can't find anything about it, but then again, I am an old bugger!


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 19, 2016)

I will be happy to participate in this again this year but happy for someone else to take the control of the 2016 season and start a new thread. :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 19, 2016)

didn't think the Fantasy league started until March


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2016)

http://fantasy.europeantour.com

Starts in March


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 20, 2016)

Must be re-working the way the Fantasy Game is built. Normally starts with the HSBC in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## CMNI (Jan 20, 2016)

Is there a forum PGA Tour League?


----------

